# [PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] Battlefield 5 (CPU)



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

*[PCGH-Community-Benchmarks] *Battlefield 5 (CPU)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Hallo und herzlich willkommen zu den PCGH-Community-Benchmarks.  Diese Idee entstammt unserem Forum und den Usern, welche den Wunsch nach  dem Benchmark äußerten. Bekommen wir hin, oder? Gut! 


*1. Anleitung*

Battlefield 5 erfreut sich nach wie vor hoher Beliebtheit. Höchste Zeit für neue Benchmarks!


*1.1 Grafikeinstellungen*

Für einen fairen und sinnvollen Vergleich gibt es feste Vorgaben was die  Grafikoptionen des Spiels angeht, vor allem auch, um die  Vergleichbarkeit zu allen PCGH-Benchmarks herzustellen.
Stellt dafür den Grafiktreiber auf Default und deaktiviert VSync.

*Nun bitte folgende Dinge genau in dieser Reihenfolge durchführen:*

- In den Grafikoptionen unter "Standard" unten auf "Grafik zurücksetzen" klicken und die Abfrage bestätigen
- In den Grafikoptionen unter "Erweitert" Direct X 12 aktivieren und das Spiel neu starten

*Nachdem das Spiel neu gestartet ist:*
- In den Grafikoptionen unter "Standard" eine Auflösung von 1.280 × 720 einstellen (Wiederholfrequenz maximal, abhängig von eurem Monitor) und übernehmen
- Die Grafikdetails in den Grafikoptionen unter "Erweitert" auf das Grafikpreset Ultra einstellen
- V-Sync, GPU-Speicher-Beschränkung, DXR, HDR und Future Frame Rendering *deaktivieren*
- Zum Schluss die Auflösungsskala auf 25 Prozent drehen

Ein paar mal ESC drücken, bis ihr wieder im Hauptmenü seid. Bevor es jetzt losgeht, müssen wir noch das interne Fps-Limit abschalten.
Dafür die Konsole mit "^" öffnen, zweimal Backspace drücken und dann "ga" eintippen. Es erscheint nun in der Auswahl darunter "GameTime.MaxVariableFps Float 32", jetzt einmal die Pfeiltaste nach unten betätigen, dann die Enter-Taste drücken, jetzt die Zahl Null eingeben und abermals mit Enter bestätigen. Die Konsole indessen mit zweimal "^" wieder schließen.


*1.3 Ablauf*

Für den Benchmark verwenden wir alle das gleiche Tool, nämlich CapFrameX. Den Download gibts hier: Releases . DevTechProfile/CapFrameX . GitHub

Konfiguriert das Tool bitte so, dass ihr drei Durchläufe a 20 Sekunden macht. Dazu legt ihr im Reiter "Capture" die Capture Time von 20 und einen Capture Hotkey fest. Die Run History und Aggregation wie im Bild einstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück in Battlefield 5 wird jetzt unter "Spielen" --> "Kriegsgeschichten" --> "Der letzte Tiger" neu gestartet. Das Intro wird der Leertaste übersprungen, sobald es möglich ist. Es ist nötig, die Szene einmal komplett zu durchlaufen, damit sich das Spiel "einruckeln" kann, bevor ihr den Benchmark durchführt. Nach dem einen Durchgang ESC betätigen und den Checkpoint neu laden.

*Den kompletten Weg inkl. Ansicht der Grafikoptionen haben wir im Video festgehalten:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w14iz4wRyIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Die Szene läuft wie folgt ab:*
Sobald der Hauptmann mit dem Arm nach vorn zeigt, beginnt der Benchmark und wir fahren gleichzeitig los. Wir folgen der Straße, ohne zu lenken, und biegen links in die Straße ein, sobald wir das Panzerwrack passieren. Dann wieder geradeaus, bis der Panzer vorn bei den Häuserruinen explodiert. Jetzt rechts einbiegen, kurz danach endet der Benchmark. Per Druck auf die ESC-Taste ladet ihr den Checkpoint erneut und wiederholt den Benchmark noch zweimal.


*1.4 Cloud*

Nach dem erfolgreichen Benchmark taucht dieser in CapFrameX auf.  Wechselt auf den Reiter Cloud und zieht den Benchmark in das Fenster und  klickt auf Upload. Jetzt wird ein Link generiert. Diesen benötigt ihr,  um euch in die Liste einzutragen.

Ist der Wert noch nicht da? Dann war beim Testen vielleicht ein  Ausreißer dabei. Dieser wird rot markiert. Dann einfach noch einen vierten Durchlauf anhängen, und wenn dort die Werte passen, wird der Ausreißer ersetzt.


*1.5 Benchmarks*

Hier werden alle validen Benchmarks eingetragen. Ich prüfe jeden einzelnen Wert. Damit ihr in die Liste eingetragen werdet, *muss euer  Benchmark nach folgendem Schema eingereicht werden:*

Username|Prozessor|CPU-Takt|Kerne/Threads|Arbeitsspeicher, RAM-Timings|Grafikkarte|Bilder pro Sekunde|P1|Cloud-ID

*Beispiel:*
PCGH_Dave|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3200, CL14, 1T|RTX 2080 Ti|177,1|54|Link

Unter dem Wort "Link" fügt ihr nun einfach euren generierten Cloud-Link mit der "Link einfügen/editieren"-Funktion ein, alternativ STRG + K, während das Wort "Link" markiert ist.

BF V Community-Benchmarks​

*Username*​*Prozessor*​*CPU-Takt (Cache)*​*Cores*​*RAM*​*GPU*​*Fps*​*P1*​*Cloud*​snakeeyes111 #2Core i9-12900K5,2 GHz16c/24t32 GiB DDR5-6800, CL30, 2TRX 6900 XT447,0300LinkMcZonk #3Core i9-12900K4,9 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR5-6400, CL36, 2TRX 6900 XT381,6265LinkDarkearth27 #2Ryzen 9 5900X4,9 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL14, 1TRX 6900 XT372,0245Link
blautemple #2Core i9-12900K5,2 GHz8c/16t32 GiB DDR5-6600, CL32, 2TRTX 3090366,8284LinksimonnichtyuriAMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D3,4 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3800, CL15, 1TRX 6800 REF359,8255Linkbisonigor #2Core i7-12700F5,25 GHz12c/20t32 GiB DDR5-6500, CL32, 2TRTX 2080 TI356,5259LinkWoiferl94 #2Core i9-12900K5,3 GHz8c/16t32 GiB DDR5-6600,CL30, 2TRTX 3090355,0273LinksealxAMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D3,4 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4133, CL15, 2TRX 5700 XT334,5237Linksnakeeyes111 #1Core i9-10900K5,3 GHz10c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4000, CL14, 2TRX 6900XT318,6232Linkblautemple #1Core i9-10900K5,3 GHz10c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266, CL16, 2TRTX 2080 Ti291,7233LinkEsenel #1Core i9-10900K5,3 GHz10c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266, CL17, 2TRTX 2080 Ti288,4233LinkcoldastopCore i9-9900KS5,2 GHz (4,8)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266, CL17, 2TGTX 1080 Ti269,4219Linkbisonigor #1Core i9-9900KS5,4 GHz (5,0)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-4700, CL18, 2TRTX 2080 Ti268,0222LinkWoiferl94 #1Core i9-9820X5,0 GHz (3,3)10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-4000, CL16, 1TGTX 1080 Ti254,1189LinkPCGH GPU-Rig 2020+ Ryzen 9 3900X4,5 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL14, 1TRTX 2080 Ti251,1190LinkDa_ObstRyzen 9 3900X4,3-4,5 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3600, CL14, 1TRX 5700 XT251,1170Link*PCGH_Dave*Ryzen 5 5600X4,6 GHz6c/12t32 GiB DDR4-3600, CL16, 1TRTX 3080250,1185LinkMcZonk #2Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL16, 1TRX 5700 XT244,2162LinkBirdy84Ryzen 7 5800X3,8 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL16, 1TRTX 3090242,0192LinkDarkearth27Ryzen 9 3900X4,4 - 4,55 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3733, CL16, 1TGTX 1080 Ti236,5171LinkEsenel #2Core i5 10400F4,0 GHz6c/12t32 GiB DDR4-4000, CL17RX 6700 XT234,3165LinkSchrottiCore i9-7900X5,0 GHz10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-3400, CL16, 2TRTX 2080 Ti216,5173LinkEpidendrumRyzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3733, CL16, 1TRX Vega 56213,6164LinkMcZonk #1Ryzen 5 3600X3,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t32 GiB DDR4-3600, CL16, 1TRX 5700 XT213,6142LinksifusandersRyzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL16, 1TRadeon VII210,1141LinkFalcony6886Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 GiB DDR4-3800, CL16, 1TRTX 2080208,4159Link*PCGH_Raff*Core i7-6900K4,2 GHz (3,69)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3056, CL14, 1TRTX 2080 Ti206,2166LinkedelhamsterRyzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3733, CL16, 1TRadeon VII202,1136LinkHisNThreadripper 3960X4,3 - 4.5 GHz24c/24t128 GiB DDR4-3600, CL18, 1TTitan RTX198,2129LinkTaxxorRyzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3133, CL14, 1TRX 5700 XT196,4128LinkEx3cut3rRyzen 5 36004,2 GHz6c/12t32 GiB DDR4 3733, CL16RTX 2080186,3122LinkFalcony6886Ryzen 5 36003,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t32 GiB DDR4-3733, CL16, 1TRX 5700175,8112Linkt670iRyzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3200, CL14, 1TRTX 2070 Super175,2133LinkVaxyRyzen 5 3600X3,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200, CL16, 1TRX Vega 56173,9118LinkMarcuardCore i7-8700K3,7 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666, CL16, 2TRTX 2080173,5136LinkwuchzaelRyzen 7 1700X4,0 GHz8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3400, CL14, 1TRX Vega 64167,8104LinkDarkearth27 #1Ryzen 3800X3.9 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3800, CL16, 1TRX 570 (4 GiB)165,2125LinkFalcony6886Ryzen 7 17004,0 GHz8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200, CL14, 1TRTX 2080150,0113LinkSchrottiCore i9-7920X2,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 Gib DDR4-2800, CL15, 1TGTX 1650143,2106LinkH3rr7w3rgRyzen 7 17003,7 GHz8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3200, CL13, 1TGTX 1080140,7110LinkSk3ptizistCore i7-4790K4,0 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB-DDR3-2400, CL10, 2TR9 Fury Nitro140,1111LinkBelaxRyzen 7 1700X3,75 GHz8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3000, CL16, 1TGTX 1070132,690LinkTrueRomanceRyzen 5 26004,0 GHz6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200, CL14, 1TGTX 1080129,493Linkwuchzael Ryzen 5 14003,8 GHz4c/8t16 GiB DDR4-3000, CL16, 1TRTX 2060 Super100,471Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

So meine lieben Benchmark-Freunde. Lasst die Korken knallen, ich will Werte sehen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2020)

Pack doch mal den 9900K von eben rein und was du sonst noch hast. Ich lasse den Reisen schon mal vorglühen. Stay tuned.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Pack doch mal den 9900K von eben rein und was du sonst noch hast. Ich lasse den Reisen schon mal vorglühen. Stay tuned.



Biddefön 
Der 10900K kommt auch gleich noch hinterher. Top das erstmal


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Battlefield V updated gerade, dann jage ich mal mein 24/7 Setting durch


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Biddefön
> Der 10900K kommt auch gleich noch hinterher. Top das erstmal



Pfff.

PCGH GPU-Rig 2020+|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|4,5 GHz (fixed)|12c/24t|32 GiB  DDR4-3800|CL14-15-14-26-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|251,1|190|Link

Ich bin offiziell beeindruckt, was die Kiste in BF5 rausballert. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4133|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|256,5|211|Link

Nicht schlecht was der 3900X in BFV reißt. Da muss ich wohl noch mal ran


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Settings noch mal etwas angezogen:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,2GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|266|220|Link


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2020)

Wow, der GPU Sys 3900X macht sich aber echt gut!


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Jo, gerade in den Averages ist der echt stark. Ich würde echt gerne mal einen 3900X@stock zum Vergleich sehen, insbesondere wie es da mit den P99 aussieht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

Standard 3900X soeben eingefügt


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2020)

W00t. FineWine, oder was?  Die Engine zeigt jedenfalls, wie man mit Kernen umzugehen hat. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> W00t. FineWine, oder was?  Die Engine zeigt jedenfalls, wie man mit Kernen umzugehen hat.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Würde ich jetzt gar nicht mal unterschreiben wenn man sich den Unterschied zwischen 9900K und 10900K anschaut. Die Differenz dürfte alleine durch den RAM und den leicht höheren Takt zu erklären sein.


----------



## Taxxor (26. Juni 2020)

Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3133|CL14-14-14-32-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|163,3|112,2|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3133|CL14-14-14-32-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|163,3|112,2|Link


Ist drin, Glückwunsch zum derzeit letzten Platz 
Ich lade es privat auch gerade runter. Dann mische ich mal mit


----------



## Taxxor (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum derzeit letzten Platz


Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein 3900X so weit vor einem 3700X ist, zumal der RAM bei euch auch noch schlecher ist, mal schauen was andere so bekommen, nicht dass irgendwas bei mir nicht passt^^

Dafür haut der 3900X von Raff einfach mal 122W CPU Power raus, der 10900K @5,2Ghz von blautemple ist nicht so viel stärker, aber verbraucht 154W^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

Was unsere Werte angeht, ist diesmal definitiv kein Raum zum Meckern vorhanden. Das Testsystem ist erst wenige Tage alt, Windows, Treiber, Tools, UEFI &#8211; alles ist auf dem neuesten Stand. Die neuesten Benchmarks wurden durch mehrere Redakteure geprüft und freigegeben. Mit anderen Worten: Momentan ist bei PCGH die Hölle los, und das ist gut für euch (und uns natürlich ^^). Einzig den neuesten Nvidia-Treiber mit dieser wunderschönen neuen Funktion, welche Spiele etwas beschleunigt, ist noch nicht im Einsatz. Dieses Update erhält erst Einzug auf diesem System, wenn alle Benchmarks finalisiert wurden und der Benchmark-Marathon beginnen kann. Aber da wir uns hier im CPU-Limit befinden, sollten die Auswirkungen nur gering bis gar nicht vorhanden sein. Zu unserem neuen Test-Windows sei nur gesagt: Da ist *nichts* mehr drauf, was nicht drauf sein muss.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein 3900X so weit vor einem 3700X ist, zumal der RAM bei euch auch noch schlecher ist, mal schauen was andere so bekommen, nicht dass irgendwas bei mir nicht passt^^
> 
> Dafür haut der 3900X von Raff einfach mal 122W CPU Power raus, der 10900K @5,2Ghz von blautemple ist nicht so viel stärker, aber verbraucht 154W^^



Bei 5,2Ghz ist die Effizienz völlig im Arsch. Bei 5GHz sieht es deutlich besser aus. Ich könnte die CPU im Prinzip auch einfach @stock laufen lassen. In der Leistung würde das keinen Unterschied machen, die Leistung hole ich über den sehr schnellen RAM.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2020)

Hier mal meine Cascade Lake-X Krücke. 

gaussmath|Intel Core i9-10920X|~4,6GHz Mesh  3,2GHz|12C/24T|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL15-16-15-34-341-1T|NVIDIA GeForce RTX  2080 Ti|262,9|208,9|Link

Analyse und Sensor Stats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

OK, irgendwie hat das Spiel eine komische Kernskalierung


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave|Intel Core i9-9900K|5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,7)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4000|CL19-19-19-39-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|212,2|172|Link

Krass, wie wenig ich mich nur vom Standard 9900K absetzen kann. Da muss ich beim Arbeitsspeicher wohl noch etwas Gas geben  (oder das RAM-OC bringt hier weniger als beispielsweise bei Kingdom Come)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (26. Juni 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3133|CL14-14-14-32-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|163,3|112,2|Link



Interessant. Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass bei dir ein partielles GPU-Limit herrscht, auch wenn die Sensordaten das nicht sagen. Ein "Overhead-Limit" können wir wegen DX12 ausschließen. Kannst du der GPU mal die Sporen geben und schauen, was sich tut?



Taxxor schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein 3900X so weit vor einem 3700X ist, zumal der RAM bei euch auch noch schlecher ist, mal schauen was andere so bekommen, nicht dass irgendwas bei mir nicht passt^^



Wenn ich den Messungen von Kollege Stephan Glauben schenken kann (ich tu's), dann ist der asynchrone Betrieb erst im Bereich echt "perverser" Frequenzen um 4.500 MHz zweifelsfrei schneller als synchroner Betrieb. Ergo ist 1.900 Mhz IF plus DDR4-3800 mit maximaler Schärfung, wie wir's auserkoren haben, das Nonplusultra - es sei denn, man kriegt DDR4-4500 o. ä. ans Laufen.



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> PCGH_Dave|Intel Core  i9-9900K|5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,7)|8c/16t|16 GiB  DDR4-4000|CL19-19-19-39-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|212,2|172|Link
> 
> Krass, wie wenig ich mich nur vom Standard 9900K absetzen kann. Da muss ich beim Arbeitsspeicher wohl noch etwas Gas geben
> 
> ...



1T Command Rate geht nicht? Das hatten wir beim alten GPU-Rig mit entsprechenden Spannungen am Laufen.
____

So, ich habe mal eine RTX 2080 Ti leihweise aus dem Lab geschnappt. Mal sehen, was mein Breitbrunnen so gegen die Ryzen-Achtkerner ausrichten kann. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> 1T Command Rate geht nicht? Das hatten wir beim alten GPU-Rig mit entsprechenden Spannungen am Laufen.


Geht bestimmt, nur noch nicht getestet. Erstmal nur XMP geladen 
Dann hau mal deinen 6900K raus, bin gespannt.


----------



## Esenel (26. Juni 2020)

@blautemple
Sind deine 4266 stabil?
Oder nur für den Bench?


----------



## blautemple (26. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> @blautemple
> Sind deine 4266 stabil?
> Oder nur für den Bench?



So Semi. Ich habe halt keinen Lüfter vor dem RAM, das wird also auf Dauer zu warm.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (26. Juni 2020)

Wenn ich die Grafik zurücksetze, wird bei mir automatisch HDR aktiviert.
Es steht nix im Begleittext .. HDR wahrscheinlich aus schätze ich mal, oder? *g*
Ah nein, ihr lasst es auf Auto. Bedeutet das nicht einen Performance-Unterschied für die Leute die einen oder keinen HDR-Monitor haben?




HisN|AMD Threadripper 3960X|3,8 GHz + Boost|24c/24t|128 GiB DDR4-3200|CL16-18-18-38-1T|Nvidia Geforce Titan RTX|187,65|126,65|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juni 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Grafik zurücksetze, wird bei mir automatisch HDR aktiviert.


Macht es denn einen Unterschied? Teste es doch mal bitte. Kaum jemand hat einen HDR-Monitor.


----------



## gaussmath (26. Juni 2020)

@HisN: Du müsstest 3 Runs machen, um ein gutes Mittel zu haben.


----------



## Taxxor (26. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Interessant. Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen, dass bei dir ein partielles GPU-Limit herrscht, auch wenn die Sensordaten das nicht sagen. Ein "Overhead-Limit" können wir wegen DX12 ausschließen. Kannst du der GPU mal die Sporen geben und schauen, was sich tut?


Die lief schon mit 2050Mhz während dem Bench, viel mehr geht da nicht, war aber eben auch so zu 97% unter 80% Auslastung.
Was ich mal machen kann ist etwas runtertakten und schauen ob es sich verschlechtert ^^





PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Messungen von Kollege Stephan Glauben schenken kann (ich tu's), dann ist der asynchrone Betrieb erst im Bereich echt "perverser" Frequenzen um 4.500 MHz zweifelsfrei schneller als synchroner Betrieb. Ergo ist 1.900 Mhz IF plus DDR4-3800 mit maximaler Schärfung, wie wir's auserkoren haben, das Nonplusultra - es sei denn, man kriegt DDR4-4500 o. ä. ans Laufen.


Ich meinte auch euren Standard 3900X mit den 3200 CL16-18-18, der auch 22% schneller ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Jo, check mal, was Underclocking anrichtet. 

___

Und jetzt haltet euch fest! Mein "Downgrade" der CPU führt wohl dazu, dass ich nie wieder aufrüsten muss. Nur die GPU, ständig.  Breitbrunnen nahe Optimum:

PCGH_Raff|Intel Core i7-6900K|4,2 GHz (Cache; 3,69)|8c/12t|32 GiB   DDR4-3056|CL14-15-15-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|206,2|166|Link

HAGS enabled, btw.

MfG
Raff


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @HisN: Du müsstest 3 Runs machen, um ein gutes Mittel zu haben.



Hab ich .... 
Verdammt. Hab ich nur eins in die Cloud geladen?
Ich ändere den Link.


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juni 2020)

Okay, keine Ahnung was da vorher los war, aber mit dem UC/UV Setting siehts jetzt schon realistischer aus^^

Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3133|CL14-14-14-32-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|196,4|127,6|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr FPS bei weniger GPU Power


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Was ich bei euch ständig sehe, ist eine neue CX-Version.  Am Montag startet der GPU-Benchmarathon - gibt's bis dahin ein lohnenswertes Update? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juni 2020)

Zumindest nichts offizielles^^ 

Alles was aktuell stabil ist im Vergleich zur 1.5.2 hat mit Sensordaten und dem Overlay zu tun, also was ihr für eure Tests eh nicht braucht^^

Und ein paar Komfortfeatures wie eine Autostartfunktion, die Auswahl der Metrik, nach der auf der Comparison Page sortiert werden soll, sowie die neuen FPS graphen, die man in meinem Screenshot sehen kann^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Dave wird voraussichtlich den vollen Umfang des Tools nutzen, also gerne her damit. 

(Und ich werde zumindest für Videos darauf zurückgreifen, denn insgesamt ist's der bessere Afterburner zum Anzeigen der wichtigen Daten.)

MfG
Raff


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|269,1|222,3|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/7b1c9ccb-6661-43ec-a357-16094064d314




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2020)

Noch schnell einen Run mit mehr Handarbeit. 

HisN|AMD Threadripper 3960X|4,3-4.5Ghz|24c/24t|128 GiB DDR4-3600|CL18-19-21-21-1T|Nvidia Geforce Titan RTX|198.21|129.22|Link


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Esenel|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB  DDR4-4266|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|269,1|222,3|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/7b1c9ccb-6661-43ec-a357-16094064d314
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Knappe Kiste.  Die Persil-Werte sind echt stark - aber bei den Average-Werten ist der PCGH-Nahtod-3900X durchaus konkurrenzfähig zu den aufgepumpten Kometen. Wer hätt's gedacht? 



HisN schrieb:


> Noch schnell einen Run mit mehr Handarbeit.
> 
> HisN|AMD Threadripper 3960X|4,3-4.5Ghz|24c/24t|128 GiB DDR4-3600|CL18-19-21-21-1T|Nvidia Geforce Titan RTX|198.21|129.22|Link



Na komm, die 200 durchbrichst du locker. Einfach mal ein paar Programme im Hintergrund killen oder ein Timing runter, tadaa. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## HisN (27. Juni 2020)

Haha, ich könnte ja extra ein Bench-System aufsetzen. Mit gar nix.
Aber ich benutze lieber mein seit Jahren vergurktes Windows, das auch schon auf meinem alten Haswell lief^^


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Knappe Kiste.  Die Persil-Werte sind echt stark - aber bei den Average-Werten ist der PCGH-Nahtod-3900X durchaus konkurrenzfähig zu den aufgepumpten Kometen. Wer hätt's gedacht?



24/7 Setting ist Blautemples Benchwert.
Kommt aufs gleiche Ergebnis.

Kann aber locker mit der gleichen Spannung 5.3GHz CB20 laufen lassen.

Nur für Prime Custom nonAVX ist halt mehr Spannung notwendig, was ich auch stabil hab, aber für Games einfach komplett ineffizient ist 

Packt euer Nahtod Prime Custom nonAVX ohne zu drosseln 

Die 5700XT müsste hier ja sogar noch den besseren P1 Wert liefern.
Müsste ich die mal für den Bench reinpacken.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Juni 2020)

Werte sind alle drin. Ein optimierter 10900K kann sich kaum absetzen 
Raff hat da wirklich einen guten 3900X erwischt. 

Der 6900K ist aber auch heftig. Der wird auch gut was saufen. Ist leider nicht drin der Wert.


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ein optimierter 10900K kann sich kaum absetzen.



Naja 15.8% Differenz im P1 ist a bissal mehr als kaum, oder? 

Aber danke für den Test 
Nun müssten halt noch ein paar mehr Ryzen System rein!

Und zu bedenken ist natürlich auch dass der Abstand im Multiplayer nochmal ne Ecke größer wird


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Naja 15.8% Differenz im P1 ist a bissal mehr als kaum, oder?
> 
> Aber danke für den Test
> Nun müssten halt noch ein paar mehr Ryzen System rein!
> ...



Uh, ich muss wohl noch mal ran. Die Niederlage kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 

Echt blöd das es so gar keine Möglichkeit gibt den Multiplayer zu benchen.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Noch mehr geht nur mit 2 Dimms bei mir:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL16-16-36-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|271|226|Link


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

Gut.
Der Vergleich hinkt aber nun ein wenig.
Ein Prime/GSAT Stable System vs ein Durchgewurschteltes


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2020)

Am Ende zählt nur der Thron?^^
Wenn dein System Primestable ist, dann ist es kein Problem mit paar Klicks mehr Performance rauszukitzeln für den Top Spot 
Gratulation an blau, you did a great job King


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Gut.
> Der Vergleich hinkt aber nun ein wenig.
> Ein Prime/GSAT Stable System vs ein Durchgewurschteltes



Hopp hopp, nachlegen


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Hopp hopp, nachlegen



Ne Danke.
Duvar und du könnt das ja machen, aber ich sehe da keinen Sinn darin.

Vg


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Wir brauchen hier dringend etwas Abwechslung. Ryzen 1000/2000 sowie ein paar Vier- und Sechskerner. Nur keine Scheu! Aber die kommen bestimmt, wenn wir nächste Woche eine Promo aufsetzen. Gelle, Dave? 

Ich werde die Tage zusehen, den Stock-10900K zu schlagen. 4,4 GHz kann ich aufbieten, allerdings habe ich das nie außerhalb der KCD-Teststelle versucht, daher braucht die CPU bestimmt noch etwas Liebe (= Spannung) für Stabilität. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir brauchen hier dringend etwas Abwechslung. Ryzen 1000/2000 sowie ein paar Vier- und Sechskerner. Nur keine Scheu! Aber die kommen bestimmt, wenn wir nächste Woche eine Promo aufsetzen. Gelle, Dave?
> 
> Ich werde die Tage zusehen, den Stock-10900K zu schlagen. 4,4 GHz kann ich aufbieten, allerdings habe ich das nie außerhalb der KCD-Teststelle versucht, daher braucht die CPU bestimmt noch etwas Liebe (= Spannung) für Stabilität.
> 
> ...



Echt krass wie der abgeht. Das Spiel scheint einen ziemlichen Vorteil aus Quad Channel zu ziehen.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Echt krass wie der abgeht. Das Spiel scheint einen ziemlichen Vorteil aus Quad Channel zu ziehen.



Let's find it out.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Hast du zwei DIMMs rausgezupft? Bin als (positiv) Betroffener besonders gespannt, was sich tut. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

Hab mal ins Handbuch geschaut, wie man Dual-Channel auf meinem Board korrekt betreibt. Hier also eine Session mit 2 DIMMs, also im Dual-Channel Modus.

gaussmath|Intel Core i9-10920X|~4,6GHz Mesh  3,2GHz|12C/24T|16 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL15-16-15-34-341-1T|NVIDIA GeForce RTX  2080 Ti|250,0|200,6|Link

Analyse und Sensor Stats



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Krass, das macht echt kaum einen Unterschied. So viel zum „Gaming Krüppel“ Cascade Lake X ^^


----------



## bisonigor (27. Juni 2020)

Bei mir sind V-Sync und  Auflösungsskala  ausgeblendet, weist  jemand warum?
Danke!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Bei mir sind V-Sync und  Auflösungsskala  ausgeblendet, weist  jemand warum?
> Danke!
> 
> 
> ...



Du musst erst die Qualität auf Ultra setzen, dann werden die Optionen eingeblendet.


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 3900X|CCX OC 45.5 45.5 44 44|12C/24T|32 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti|236,5|171|Link

(Timings vom Run sind im Anhang)

Was RAM OC und eine 2080Ti so ausmachen können... 

Ich habe nun ettliche Benches gemacht. 
Sogar mit CCX OC bei 46 46 45 45 und 3733 CL14 (allerdings mit E-Dies und die schwächeln ja bei der TRFC) aber die Werte vom PCGH Rechner erreiche ich nicht.. 
(waren sogar schlechter als das Ergebnis oben)


@Raff hast du mal die Timings (komplett) für uns, die du genutzt hast?


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

So und noch einen mit einem stabilen System und dem Trick ausm Heft 

Esenel|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|288,4|233,0|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/02484dc4-a45e-4a2d-b975-4fb9f978cd1f




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bisonigor (27. Juni 2020)

"Eco" 47W
bisonigor|Intel Core i9 9900KS|3,7(4,0)GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4000|CL16-17-17-30-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|204|162|Link

"normal" 91W
bisonigor|Intel Core i9 9900KS|5,0(4,6)GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4000|CL16-17-17-30-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|242|198|Link

"bench" 136W
bisonigor|Intel Core i9 9900KS|5,4(5,0))GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4700|CL18-20-20-38-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|268|222|Link


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> So und noch einen mit einem stabilen System und dem Trick ausm Heft
> 
> Esenel|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|288,4|233|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/02484dc4-a45e-4a2d-b975-4fb9f978cd1f
> 
> ...



Hmm, ich würde die CPUs schon in voller Konfiguration laufen lassen, aber fürs Protokoll:
blautemple|Intel Core i9 10900K|5,3GHz|10c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL16-16-36-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|291,7|233,0|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Juni 2020)

Die neuen Bestwerte sind drin.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 3900X|CCX OC 45.5 45.5 44 44|12C/24T|32 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-19-16-36-1T|NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti|236,5|171|Link
> 
> (Timings vom Run sind im Anhang)
> 
> ...



Ich habe leider gerade keinen Shot griffbereit, allerdings kann ich dir aus dem Kopf sagen, dass so ziemlich jedes Timing schärfer eingestellt ist. Die von dir genannte TRFC liegt nicht einmal halb so hoch wie auf deinem Shot (IIRC hatte ich bei 240 das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht). Insofern: Die RTX 2080 Ti hilft unserer Kiste rein gar nicht (erkennbar an der Auslastung) das ist 'ne reine Speichersache. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Mit Micron E-Dies hat man nicht den Hauch einer Chance gegen Samsung B-Dies. Da kann man sich noch so sehr verrenken.


----------



## bisonigor (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> So und noch einen mit einem stabilen System und dem Trick ausm Heft



Könnt ihr uns den Trick bitte verraten


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

SMT teil-abschalten. 

(Dave hat im neuen Heft [bzw. PLUS-Artikel] eine Kern- und SMT-Skalierung bei gleichem Takt gemacht. Da stehen noch viele weitere spannende Dinge.)

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

bisonigor schrieb:


> Könnt ihr uns den Trick bitte verraten



Ich will nichts aus dem Heft vorwegnehmen, aber schau mal in unseren Ergebnissen auf die aktiven Kerne


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

Und dann entfernen wir nun mal alle Runs die nicht durch Prime/GSAT kommen und die Liste ist wieder fast leer


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2020)

Netter Trick. Geht heiß her hier. Blau schlägt sich wacker, Esenel moniert die Stabilität, der Rest gibt auch sein Bestes. Ist ja schon fast wie im WM Finale hier


----------



## sifusanders (27. Juni 2020)

sifusanders|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-36-1T|AMD Radeon VII|210,1|140,9|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/21047c5f-ce84-4d26-af1b-fa0b9438bef5

bin ich ins GPU limit gelaufen?


----------



## Darkearth27 (27. Juni 2020)

@Duvar

So unrecht hat er garnicht..

Was nutzt es einem so hohe FPS zahlen generieren zu können, wenn er dann eventuell instabil ist?

Ja klar Benchstable, aber Daily? 

PS
Mein Ergebnis ist es ja auch nicht


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2020)

Darum gehts in einem Bench, oder meint ihr die Bencher weltweit nutzen Prime stable Systeme?


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> bin ich ins GPU limit gelaufen?



Ja, ziemlich.

@Stabi-Kritiker: Mein Sys ist rockstable. Der 12 Kerner ist aber Power limitiert. Unter starker Last werden die 4.6GHz natürlich nicht gehalten.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Ich finde halt beides interessant, deswegen lasse ich auch immer erstmal mein 24/7 Setting durchlaufen. Das ist absolut überall stabil inkl. Prime95 FMA3 und GSat, nur will ich halt auch die Grenzen sehen. Das ausloten ist ja auch das was mir Spaß macht


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2020)

Darum gehts in einem Bench, oder meint ihr die Bencher weltweit nutzen Prime stable Systeme?
Sieht aber jeder anders, ich für meinen Teil halte nicht viel von Prime stablen Systemen und habe im Alltag keinerlei Probleme bei locker 100mV weniger auf dem Tacho.
Sry Doppel, Sohnemann hatte Stecker von Router raus gezogen als ich am schreiben war...
Wobei ist ja gar kein Doppel wie ich sehe, auch gut^^
Für jemand der nur maximal zockt und surft ist rockstabilität irrelevant, aber manche brauchen das fürs Gewissen^^
Wenn ich im Alltag iwas merke, was nicht rund läuft, gibt es einen kleinen Spannungsbump und gut ist.
Solange CB20 mehrmals hintereinander läuft, ist das System stable in meinen Augen  (zumindest was die CPU betrifft).


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

Das Problem ist eher, dass keine "normalen" Leute benchen wollen, wenn die Boliden so krass vorlegen.


----------



## Duvar (27. Juni 2020)

Das ich Bison erneut nicht auf dem Top Spot sehe heißt wohl, dass mehr Kerne von nun an mehr und mehr rocken^^


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

In dem Spiel schon immer.  In DICEs Händen ist das 'ne extrem geile Engine. Kein Vergleich zur Multithread-Krücke von Epic. Aber eventuell wird in der Major-Revision 5 alles gut.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juni 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> bin ich ins GPU limit gelaufen?



Ja, sieht man in CX auch schön^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

Eher kritischer sind die 4266 CL16. Weil die sind sicher nicht stabil und machen dir das System kaputt.


----------



## sifusanders (27. Juni 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ja, sieht man in CX auch schön^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann doch was nicht stimmen mit ner übertakteten VII Oo


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Eher kritischer sind die 4266 CL16. Weil die sind sicher nicht stabil und machen dir das System kaputt.



Ich habe da zur Sicherheit 1,55V draufgehauen und im schlimmsten Fall wird Windows schnell neuinstalliert. Ich benutze den Rechner ausschließlich zum benchen und zocken, da liegt nichts wichtiges drauf.


----------



## DaHell63 (27. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, ziemlich.
> 
> @Stabi-Kritiker: Mein Sys ist rockstable. Der 12 Kerner ist aber Power limitiert. Unter starker Last werden die 4.6GHz natürlich nicht gehalten.


Zum Zocken sind @4.6GHz immer drin 12/12 oder 12/24, sogar mit meiner kleinen 280er AIO.
Ich finds super klasse, daß mal jemand anderes zeigt und beweist.........Skylake X/Cascade Xake X ist kein Spielekrüppel.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Da kann doch was nicht stimmen mit ner übertakteten VII Oo



Naja du siehst ja in in den schnellsten Ergebnissen mit der 2080 Ti wie stark selbst die ausgelastet ist und die ist dann doch ein gutes Stück schneller als ne VII


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

3950X@SMT off incoming... Zieht euch warm an.



sifusanders schrieb:


> Da kann doch was nicht stimmen mit ner übertakteten VII Oo



Check doch deine Settings nochmal. Render Scale wirklich auf min?


----------



## Taxxor (27. Juni 2020)

sifusanders schrieb:


> Da kann doch was nicht stimmen mit ner übertakteten VII Oo



Deine GPU Power ist mit 98W sehr sehr niedrig, bedeutet die VII ist überhaupt nicht wirklich hoch getaktet.

Das ist das Problem mit der GPU Last Anzeige, nur weil sie 50% sagt, bedeutet das nicht zwingend, dass die Karte zu 50% ausgelastet war, sie kann auch 50% Auslastung bei halbem Takt gehabt haben und dementsprechend eher nur 25% ausgelastet.

Aber normalerweise sollten die Karten spätestens hochtakten, wenn sie in den 80-90% Bereich kommen, was bei deiner VII anscheinend nicht passiert ist.



blautemple schrieb:


> Naja du siehst ja in in den schnellsten Ergebnissen mit der 2080 Ti wie stark selbst die ausgelastet ist und die ist dann doch ein gutes Stück schneller als ne VII


Liefern dabei aber auch 25% mehr FPS, also normalerweise dürfte ne übertaktete VII bei 210FPS nicht viel höher ausgelastet sein als ne 2080Ti bei 260FPS


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

Bei mir limitiert die RX 5700 total. Ich bin mit dem 3950X bereits bei 240 FPS Average mit 4075MHz Takt. Ich könnte sogar noch weiter rauf auf 4.6GHz. Hat kein Sinn, hab auch AA/AF/AO zusätzlich noch minimiert. Bringt aber nur bedingt was.

Edit: Ok, zusätzlich noch die Textur Quali und Post Processing minimiert. Nun strampelt sich der 3950X ein bisschen frei. Der 16 Kerner lief wohlbermerkt mit nur 4075MHz Takt während der Runs. *

Die Session wurde nicht den Regeln entsprechend aufgenommen. Die Settings weichen ab. *

gaussmath|Ryzen 3950X@SMT off|+3,5GHz|16C/16T|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-17-16-32-1T|RX5700@1800MHz|271,0|188,9|Link

Und hier noch eine Session mit 1200MHz GPU Takt, um zu zeigen, wie stark die Navi limitiert. 

gaussmath|Ryzen 3950X@SMT off|+3,5GHz|16C/16T|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-17-16-32-1T|RX5700@1200MHz|214,0|164,5|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Juni 2020)

Ich konnte jetzt noch minimal nachlegen:

PCGH_Dave|Intel Core i9-9900K|5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,7)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4400|CL19-19-19-39-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|219,9|174|Link

Mit 1T habe ich keine Chance, der bootet nicht mal ins Windows damit.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich konnte jetzt noch minimal nachlegen:
> 
> PCGH_Dave|Intel Core i9-9900K|5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,7)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-4400|CL19-19-19-39-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|219,9|174|Link
> 
> Mit 1T habe ich keine Chance, der bootet nicht mal ins Windows damit.



Ist ganz normal. 1T bei Intel ist praktisch nutzlos. Poste mal deine gesamten Timings mit dem Asrock Timing Configurator, da ist bestimmt noch gut was zu holen


----------



## PCGH_Dave (27. Juni 2020)

Unten links sind ganz viele Timings drin, wo ich scollen musste. Daher so viele Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

@PCGH_Dave Da sollte noch einiges machbar sein.
Für den Anfang mal die Timings bei 4000MHz übernehmen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das laufen sollte kannst du mit den RTL/IOL Werten weiter machen, da lässt man auch eine Menge Leistung liegen. Dazu am besten folgendes Video angucken, da wird das sehr anschaulich erklärt:
YouTube

Bei der vDimm am besten bei 1,4V anfangen und VCCSA/VCCIO mal auf 1,3V setzen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei mir limitiert die RX 5700 total. Ich bin mit dem 3950X bereits bei 240 FPS Average mit 4075MHz Takt. Ich könnte sogar noch weiter rauf auf 4.6GHz. Hat kein Sinn, hab auch AA/AF/AO zusätzlich noch minimiert. Bringt aber nur bedingt was.
> 
> Edit: Ok, zusätzlich noch die Textur Quali und Post Processing minimiert. Nun strampelt sich der 3950X ein bisschen frei. Der 16 Kerner lief wohlbermerkt mit nur 4075MHz Takt während der Runs. *
> 
> ...



Krass. Was bringt das Abschalten von SMT prozentual? Dem Spiel 16 echte statt virtuelle Kerne zuzuweisen, scheint gut zu helfen. Ich habe immer wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt, beim GPU-Rig SMT abzuschalten, aber eventuell lassen wir dann hin und wieder doch mal ein paar Prozentchen liegen ...

Du solltest dringend das mal probieren: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...-5700-ohne-Powerlimit-und-2-GHz-Takt-1345289/ 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Bei mir limitiert die RX 5700 total. Ich bin mit dem 3950X bereits bei 240 FPS Average mit 4075MHz Takt. Ich könnte sogar noch weiter rauf auf 4.6GHz. Hat kein Sinn, hab auch AA/AF/AO zusätzlich noch minimiert. Bringt aber nur bedingt was.
> 
> Edit: Ok, zusätzlich noch die Textur Quali und Post Processing minimiert. Nun strampelt sich der 3950X ein bisschen frei. Der 16 Kerner lief wohlbermerkt mit nur 4075MHz Takt während der Runs. *
> 
> ...



Hola die Waldfee, der geht ja gut ab. Kannst du nicht mal die 2080 Ti in das System setzen?


----------



## Esenel (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Unten links sind ganz viele Timings drin, wo ich scollen musste. Daher so viele Bilder:



Wenns eh nur zum Benchen ist nimm die Timings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Krass. Was bringt das Abschalten von SMT prozentual? Dem Spiel 16 echte statt virtuelle Kerne zuzuweisen, scheint gut zu helfen. Ich habe immer wieder mit dem Gedanken gespielt, beim GPU-Rig SMT abzuschalten, aber eventuell lassen wir dann hin und wieder doch mal ein paar Prozentchen liegen



Das muss ja mind. 10-15% bringen. Mit Big Navi würde ich die 300FPS Average locker knacken jetzt.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Du solltest dringend das mal probieren: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...-5700-ohne-Powerlimit-und-2-GHz-Takt-1345289/



Muss ich mal probieren!



blautemple schrieb:


> Hola die Waldfee, der geht ja gut ab. Kannst du nicht mal die 2080 Ti in das System setzen?



Hab gerade erst das Ryzen Sys wieder zusammengebastelt. Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, die Ti in das Ryzen Sys zu kneten... ^^


----------



## blautemple (27. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Hab gerade erst das Ryzen Sys wieder zusammengebastelt. Bin ehrlich gesagt zu faul, die Ti in das Ryzen Sys zu kneten... ^^



Wo ist der Ehrgeiz?


----------



## gaussmath (27. Juni 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wo ist der Ehrgeiz?



Da flashe ich lieber die Navi. 

Edit: Leider macht meine RX 5700 nur knapp unter 2000MHz OC.

gaussmath|Ryzen 3950X@SMT off|4.5GHz|16C/16T|32 GiB  DDR4-3733|CL16-17-16-32-1T|RX5700@~2000MHz|284,2|199,3|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2020)

Habe deinen Wert eingefügt, gauss. Schmeiß weg die Intel Krücke, dein Ryzen ist besser


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

Die Settings weichen aber von den Regeln ab Dave, wenngleich ich nur GPU Settings minimiert habe. Streng genommen ist es gültig.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2020)

Welche Optionen waren das denn? Dann könnte man mit einer 2080 Ti mal testen, ob sich das irgendwie auswirkt.


----------



## Taxxor (29. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Welche Optionen waren das denn?



Hat er doch geschrieben^^


gaussmath schrieb:


> AA/AF/AO zusätzlich noch minimiert.
> [..]
> zusätzlich noch die Textur Quali und Post Processing minimiert.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

So Leute, wo bleiben die Benchmarks mit normalen CPUs? Keine Scheu.


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. Juni 2020)

Naja, ist halt mit den Settings absoluter Schwachsinn bei einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU und jeder GPU unter ner 2080 Ti. Mit meiner 980 Ti beispielsweise ein reiner GPU Bench.


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

Taxxor war mit seinem 3700X und der RX 5700XT eigentlich durchweg im CPU-Limit.


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. Juni 2020)

Bei GPUs ohne anständige DX12-Implementierung ist das halt nicht der Fall...

TheOpenfield|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|4,3 GHz|6c/12t|64 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 Ti|190,7|145|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2020)

Habe das gerade mal getestet und kann es bestätigen.

Unser 3900X macht mit einer 2080 Ti 200/155 Fps
Und mit einer 980 Ti @ 1.450 MHz "nur" noch 162,7/125 Fps

Das ist allerdings immer noch ein sehr guter Wert, den man gerne einreichen kann 

Openfield .. 190 Fps?!
Hast du FFR aktiviert?


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

OK, dann sollte es in der Tat eine halbwegs neue und potente Karte sein, um hier ein CPU Limit gewährleisten zu können.


----------



## TheOpenfield (29. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Hast du FFR aktiviert?



Nein, Auflösung aber weiter runter (1024 × 768) und GPU OC aufs Maximum gefahren -> weiterhin im reinen GPU Limit. Braucht eigentlich gar nicht in die Liste, wenn es hier um CPUs gehen soll, würde schließlich das Ergebnis deutlich verfälschen.

Man sieht bei den Top 3 teilweise ~80% Peak Auslastung auf den (übertakteten) 2080 Tis. Da kann man sich leicht ausrechnen, welche GPUs minimal nötig werden für einen reinen CPU Benchmark mit flotteren CPUs.



gaussmath schrieb:


> Taxxor war mit seinem 3700X und der RX 5700XT eigentlich durchweg im CPU-Limit.



Bei nem 3600/3700X ist dann wohl langsam eine 5700XT/1080 Ti/2070 Super ausreichend, aber auch dazu fehlt es meiner 980 Ti (~1500/4200) noch deutlich. Gerade gegen Ende der Szene ist aber selbst dann ein CPU Limit nicht mehr gewährleistet.


----------



## Schrotti (29. Juni 2020)

Hier mal mein System komplett Stock (spiele aktuell Command & Conquer).

Schrotti| Intel i9-7900X|3,3 GHz + Boost|10c/20t|32 Gib DDR4-3400|16-18-18-36-2T|nVidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|181,2|142|Link

Wenn ich heute noch dazu komme, hau ich die CPU noch mal auf 5 GHz und teste noch mal.

Schrotti| Intel Core i9-7900X|5,0 GHz|10c/20ct|32 Gib DDR4-3400|16-18-18-36-2T|nVidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti|217|173|Link


----------



## gaussmath (29. Juni 2020)

@Schrotti: Wie schnell läuft dein Mesh? Kannst du auch mal einen AIDA64 Latenz Test posten bitte, falls du Zeit hast?


----------



## wuchzael (29. Juni 2020)

So Jungs, dann will ich auch mal Werte von einem älteren System "aus der Hartz 4 Abteilung" beisteuern:

wuchzael|AMD Ryzen 7 1700X|4,0 GHz|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3400|CL14-14-14-34-1T|AMD Radeon RX Vega 64 |168|104|Link


*Grüße!*


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2020)

Oldtekkno schrieb:


> Also sorry.. ich finds ja irgendwie voll drollig...  noobs checken, wer die meisten frames hat, aber ingame eher zu den Losern gehören      Ich mach mich voll unbeliebt.. aber.. es ist soo spassig...
> 
> "Ich kann zwar nix aber ich hab mehr frames"



Das ist hier ja kein Wettkampf sondern soll reproduzierbar CPUs vergleichen. Wenn ich mal Lust und Zeit hab lass ich meinen Ryzen 2600 auch mal durch den Parcour.

Reproduzierbar ist aber gleichzeitig das Problem. Denn im Multiplayer muss eine CPU überzeugen. Da gibts Maps da kommt sogar mein 2600 in die Situation in 1440p low mit gtx1080 der limitierende Faktor zu sein und 3stellige FPS sind dann nicht mehr machbar.


----------



## wuchzael (29. Juni 2020)

Hoffentlich nehmen noch ein paar User teil! Bisher sind es ja nur die mit der "Killer-Hardware" (sorry, ist nicht offensiv gemeint, aber erweckt halt immer den Eindruck), die zeigen müssen, was sie haben und vielleicht nen paar Interessierte, die wissen wollen, wo ihr alter Kram noch steht 

Grüße!


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2020)

Alter Schwede, ich nehme alles zurück. Meine CPU fängt an mit quietschen und da gibt's nicht die erwarteten FPS


----------



## Schrotti (29. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Schrotti: Wie schnell läuft dein Mesh? Kannst du auch mal einen AIDA64 Latenz Test posten bitte, falls du Zeit hast?



Im ersten Test mit 2400 MHz und im zweiten Test mit 3200 MHz.
AIDA liefere ich gleich nach.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sifusanders (29. Juni 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nehmen noch ein paar User teil! Bisher sind es ja nur die mit der "Killer-Hardware" (sorry, ist nicht offensiv gemeint, aber erweckt halt immer den Eindruck), die zeigen müssen, was sie haben und vielleicht nen paar Interessierte, die wissen wollen, wo ihr alter Kram noch steht
> 
> Grüße!



würde jetzt nicht sagen, dass ich die monster CPU drin habe.


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2020)

So, dann will ich mal Geldbörsenfreundliche CPU ins Rennen schicken. War dann doch zu neugierig und CapframeX wollte ich schon lange mal testen. Danke dafür 

TrueRomance|AMD Ryzen 5 2600|4,0GHz|6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|124,2|82,3|Link
 

edit: Hab mal meine Average korrigiert. Sorry 145 waren die P95, nicht die avg.


----------



## blautemple (29. Juni 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nehmen noch ein paar User teil! Bisher sind es ja nur die mit der "Killer-Hardware" (sorry, ist nicht offensiv gemeint, aber erweckt halt immer den Eindruck), die zeigen müssen, was sie haben und vielleicht nen paar Interessierte, die wissen wollen, wo ihr alter Kram noch steht
> 
> Grüße!



Ich denke mal das liegt daran das in erste Linie Enthusiasten die entsprechende Hardware haben und genau die sind dann auch an Benchmarks interessiert. Blöd ist halt nur das BFV mit schwächeren GPUs im Singleplayer sehr schwer ins CPU Limit zu bringen ist. Im Multiplayer sieht die Welt schon ganz anders aus, aber der ist leider nicht vernünftig benchbar


----------



## wuchzael (29. Juni 2020)

Ich meine das auch nicht böse, bin bei sowas ja auch immer dabei! Insbesondere aber nach einem Upgrade 

Quäle gleich mal den kleinen Ryzen 5 1400, der dürfte mit nur 4c/8t @3.8GHz und halbem Cache noch ne Ecke weiter abfallen...


*Grüße!*


----------



## blautemple (29. Juni 2020)

Am meisten Spaß macht das benchen halt wenn man einen gleichwertigen Gegner hat und dafür müssen noch viel mehr Leute mitmachen. Also hopp ran an den Rechner und benchen, ganz egal was für Hardware verbaut ist, jedes Ergebnis ist interessant


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Juni 2020)

Richtig schöne Sache diese Community-Benches 
Bei KcD hatte mich noch  zwischenzeitlich die Muße verlassen, aber BF V bin ich dabei. 
Hab bei meinem System nochmal etwas am RAM gedreht und das sieht vom Ergebnis jetzt auch gar nicht so schlecht aus würd ich sagen^^
CapFrameX, cooles Werkzeug    Hab mich hierdurch endlich mal etwas damit auseinandergesetzt. Könnte jetzt öfter vorkommen.

edelhamster|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-42-1T|AMD Radeon VII|202,1|135,6|Link


----------



## sifusanders (29. Juni 2020)

Edelhamster schrieb:


> Richtig schöne Sache diese Community-Benches
> edelhamster|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-42-1T|AMD Radeon VII|202,1|135,6|Link


Knappe Kiste!


----------



## Edelhamster (29. Juni 2020)

210 Avg  und 140 bei P1 hat der Gute..
Bekomm ich da durch die Blume gerad etwa noch Feintuning-Potenzial aufgezeigt?


----------



## wuchzael (29. Juni 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> So, dann will ich mal Geldbörsenfreundliche CPU ins Rennen schicken. War dann doch zu neugierig und CapframeX wollte ich schon lange mal testen. Danke dafür
> 
> TrueRomance|AMD Ryzen 5 2600|4,0GHz|6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|124,2|82,3|Link
> 
> ...



Check mal deine Settings, da stimmt was nicht. Vergessen den Resolution Scale runter zu nehmen? Dein System kann auf keinen Fall 40 FPS langsamer sein als meins!

Grüße!


----------



## TrueRomance (29. Juni 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Check mal deine Settings, da stimmt was nicht. Vergessen den Resolution Scale runter zu nehmen? Dein System kann auf keinen Fall 40 FPS langsamer sein als meins!
> 
> Grüße!



was? ich check das morgen mal. Res. scale war auf 25% und Auflösung auf 720p.
Den Rest hab ich auch so angepasst wie es soll. 
auch hab ich die ersten Partien durchlaufen lassen damit alles “entruckelt“.

Soll ich was übersehen haben? Vielleicht hat sich der PC erschreckt weil ich schon lange nichts forderndes gespielt hab


----------



## wuchzael (29. Juni 2020)

Hinterher haste die HUD Skalierung runter gestellt statt der Auflösungsskalierung ^^

Wie erwartet kackt der 1400er Ryzen doch ganz schön ab...

wuchzael|AMD Ryzen 5 1400|3,8 GHz|4c/8t|16 GiB DDR4-3000|CL16-18-18-38-1T|GeForce RTX 2060 Super|100,4|71|Link


*Grüße!*


----------



## Belax (30. Juni 2020)

Belax|AMD Ryzen 7 1700X|3,75 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3000|CL16-16-16-35-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|176|157|Link


----------



## wuchzael (30. Juni 2020)

Belax schrieb:


> Belax|AMD Ryzen 7 1700X|3,75 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3000|CL16-16-16-35-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1070|176|157|Link



Ich glaub du hast Maximum und 99% Perzentile mit Average und 1% Perzentilen verwechselt 

*Grüße!*


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juni 2020)

Alle neuen Werte sind drin. Ich habe zudem ein paar Beiträge ausgeblendet. Bitte nicht zanken, die Community-Benchmarks sollen Spaß machen 
Daher auch ein Aufruf an alle mit schwächeren Systemen: Bitte mitmachen und nicht von den "großen" einschüchtern lassen. 

@Belax
Du hast tatsächlich ein paar Werte vertauscht. Ich habe die richtigen in der Liste eingetragen.


----------



## Duvar (30. Juni 2020)

blaus Link funktioniert nicht, wollte mal sehen was die Teile so verbrauchen, 160W knapp bei Esenel, schon heftig das Game.


----------



## blautemple (30. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> blaus Link funktioniert nicht, wollte mal sehen was die Teile so verbrauchen, 160W knapp bei Esenel, schon heftig das Game.



Hier ist der richtige Link: CapFrameX - dfa9cdd2-d203-4212-9b20-11dca2b830e5 - Sessioncollection
Da ist wohl was beim kopieren schief gelaufen


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juni 2020)

Da war im BB-Code mal richtig was broken .... Im "L" von blau war sein Link drin, im "ink" von Blau der Link zu Esenels Werten. Was auch immer, jetzt klappt es jedenfalls.


----------



## TheOpenfield (30. Juni 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> blaus Link funktioniert nicht, wollte mal sehen was die Teile so verbrauchen, 160W knapp bei Esenel, schon heftig das Game.



Joa. 70W bei 4,3 und 45W bei 3,8 auf dem kleinen 3600. Das haut richtig rein. Hätte mich interessiert, ob du hier mit deinen optimierten PPT-Settings noch mehr rausholen kannst, als mit fixen OC. 

Mit deiner 1080 Ti hätten wir da vielleicht auch sinnvolle Resultate gesehen. Der kleine 3600 sollte mit entsprechendem RAM problemlos die 200 knacken im reinen CPU Limit.


----------



## Esenel (30. Juni 2020)

Ja Verbrauchsmäßig ist mein System der Horror mit 5.2GHz Prime stable.
5.3 GHz Prime stable brauchte in SotTR nochmal ~40W mehr.

Das Problem ist die Teillast in Spielen und dass hier zu viel Spannung anliegt.

In Spielen aktuell meist 1.35V.
In Prime smallFFT 1.279V.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. Juni 2020)

H3rr7w3rg|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,7 GHz fix|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL13-15-15-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 |140,7|109,6|Link






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juni 2020)

@HerrZwerg: Du hast P95 mit P1 verwechselt. ^^

@Dave: Ihr sollte das endlich mal ändern. P99 FPS ist was ganz anderes. Das ist immer größer als der Mittelwert. Richtig ist P1. Das macht ihr seit Jahren falsch.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @HerrZwerg: Du hast P95 mit P1 verwechselt. ^^



Danke für den Hinweis - ist korrigiert


----------



## sifusanders (30. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Alle neuen Werte sind drin. Ich habe zudem ein paar Beiträge ausgeblendet. Bitte nicht zanken, die Community-Benchmarks sollen Spaß machen
> Daher auch ein Aufruf an alle mit schwächeren Systemen: Bitte mitmachen und nicht von den "großen" einschüchtern lassen.
> 
> @Belax
> Du hast tatsächlich ein paar Werte vertauscht. Ich habe die richtigen in der Liste eingetragen.



hab ich was falsch gemacht, oder warum ist mein Benchmark (post #69) nicht eingetragen?

LG
mark


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juni 2020)

Du hast nichts falsch gemacht 
Ich habe es nur übersehen.


----------



## sifusanders (30. Juni 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Du hast nichts falsch gemacht
> Ich habe es nur übersehen.



alles gut


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 3800X|3.9GHz + Boost|8C/16T|32 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 570 (4GB)|165,2|124.6|Link

Also mit der RX 570 (4GB) ist das ein einziger GPU Test...
Umbauen will ich grad nicht und meiner Frau reichen auch die FPS aus.. 

@ Dave 
Habt ihr bei euch auch einen 3800X mit 2080Ti mal getestet?


----------



## t670i (30. Juni 2020)

Hm, ich muss das nochmal checken. Da stimmt wohl etwas nicht?

t670i|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL16-18-18-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super|160.54|120.87|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/dc111891-b334-4d46-8a99-d39d2788f033


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juni 2020)

Was soll da nicht stimmen?

Dass das Ergebnis so niedrig ist, liegt bei dir am fehlenden RAM OC.

Kannst du beim nächsten Run zusätzlich mal die GPU Power im Overlay aktivieren?


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Kannst du beim nächsten Run zusätzlich mal die GPU Power im Overlay aktivieren?



Das ist wieder das Problem mit der nvm.dll, was wir ja gemeinschaftlich im Discord gelöst hatten.


----------



## Darkearth27 (30. Juni 2020)

Jo, dennoch muss man es ja aktivieren sonst wird es nicht mit geloggt.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juni 2020)

Nope, das hat mit dem Overlay nichts zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (30. Juni 2020)

3800X liegt im Schrank, jup. Derzeit stehen aber wichtigere Dinge auf dem Plan. Zu gegebener Zeit kommen alle aktuellen CPUs in den Bench, keine Sorge.


----------



## t670i (30. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Was soll da nicht stimmen?
> 
> Dass das Ergebnis so niedrig ist, liegt bei dir am fehlenden RAM OC.
> 
> Kannst du beim nächsten Run zusätzlich mal die GPU Power im Overlay aktivieren?



Hm stimmt hast recht. Auf zum Ram OC 



gaussmath schrieb:


> Nope, das hat mit dem Overlay nichts zu tun.



Ich finde es gar nicht in der Auswahl?


----------



## Schrotti (30. Juni 2020)

Hier mal mein Zweitsys-

Schrotti-2| Intel Core i9-7920X|2,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24ct|16 Gib DDR4-2800|15-15-15-35-2T|nVidia Geforce GTX 1650|143|106|Link


----------



## t670i (30. Juni 2020)

So ich habe mich mal in meine Höhle verkrochen und bisschen Ram OC betrieben.

t670i|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-22-18-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super|174.36|131.7 CapFrameX - 8d6abeda-3736-474a-bcbb-7be30a9708ff - Sessioncollection

Da geht sicher noch mehr. Wenn ich wieder etwas langeweile habe setzte ich mich nochmal dran.

Edit: CL14-17-17-34 läuft nun auch.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (30. Juni 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @HerrZwerg: Du hast P95 mit P1 verwechselt. ^^



Jetzt stimmts - endlich...
heute ist nicht mein Tag


----------



## TrueRomance (30. Juni 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Check mal deine Settings, da stimmt was nicht. Vergessen den Resolution Scale runter zu nehmen? Dein System kann auf keinen Fall 40 FPS langsamer sein als meins!
> 
> Grüße!



Ich hab auf dich gehört und gecheckt. Jetzt sieht es aber nur ein bisschen besser aus und ich bitte um Berichtigung. Ich habe einen grob fahrlässigen Fehler gemacht. Bitte nicht steinigen aber scheinbar war mein G-Sync Compatible aktiviert. Ich hab den Grafiktreiber nochmal auf default gesetzt und es war wieder aktiviert.
Naja, ich habe es deaktiviert und hier ist das Resultat. Der Ram ist übrigens @stock. Die AVG sind etwas gestiegen und die P1 sind 10fps mehr. Vielleicht wird es in der Tabelle noch angepasst. Sorry nochmal. War mein erster Versuch. Beim nächsten Game klappt es auf anhieb 

TrueRomance|AMD Ryzen 5 2600|4,0GHz|6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-14-14-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|129,4|93,4|Link


----------



## t670i (30. Juni 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> Was soll da nicht stimmen?
> 
> Dass das Ergebnis so niedrig ist, liegt bei dir am fehlenden RAM OC.
> 
> Kannst du beim nächsten Run zusätzlich mal die GPU Power im Overlay aktivieren?



So nun auch mit GPU Power. An der Stelle schonmal danke an gaussmath für die Hilfe!

t670i|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-34-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super|175.23|132.93 CapFrameX - 887b5e49-ee8b-44a0-837a-169dd642896c - Sessioncollection

Ich würde ja noch gerne mein Zweitsystem mit R5 3600 testen, allerdings hänge ich da mit der RX480 hart im GPU Limit....


----------



## sifusanders (30. Juni 2020)

t670i schrieb:


> Ich würde ja noch gerne mein Zweitsystem mit R5 3600 testen, allerdings hänge ich da mit der RX480 hart im GPU Limit....


Macht ja nix, der liebe Darkearth27 hat sein Zweitsystem mit nem 3800x und einer rx570 auch gebencht! Immer her damit!


----------



## Marcuard (30. Juni 2020)

Marcuard|Intel Core i7-8700K|3,7 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|16 GiB DDR4-2666|CL16-18-18-38-2T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080 |173.47|135.58 CapFrameX - 2d5ad87e-9fdb-42b5-a1f5-69e8834b0359 - Sessioncollection

Wäre mal gespannt auf andere 8700Ks.


----------



## gaussmath (30. Juni 2020)

Willkommen im Forum  Marcuard. Wie kommst du denn an die 1.5.3?


----------



## Marcuard (30. Juni 2020)

t670i hat mir den Link geschickt. Der hat mich auch "überzeugt" mal meinen Benchmark zu posten


----------



## Vaxy (30. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube mein 3600x hat sich ganz gut geschlagen , er ist nur minimal undervoltet 

Vaxy|Ryzen 3600x|3,8GHz base 4,1 boost|6/12|16GB 3200 DDR4|CL16 18 18 38 1T|Vega 56|173,9|117,7|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/533a153a-9276-4719-b9fc-58a19ded0b8f


----------



## PCGH_Dave (1. Juli 2020)

Werte sind drin.
Bitte achtet auf die korrekte Schreibeweis, wenn ihr die Daten einreicht, danke


----------



## Epidendrum (1. Juli 2020)

Moin zusammen,

obenrum limitiert wahrscheinlich die Vega...

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|194,59|155,09|CapFrameX - a8d661ac-360e-47e2-b635-2b948b7ebeaa - Sessioncollection

EDIT: mit RAM/IF auf Anschlag, dafür brauchts aber auch +0.08 V mehr auf den B-Dies...

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|197,34|159,51|CapFrameX - 5a1c02ac-cd76-4543-ae1c-158244018626 - Sessioncollection


----------



## sifusanders (1. Juli 2020)

Epidendrum schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> obenrum limitiert wahrscheinlich die Vega...
> 
> Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|194,59|155,09|CapFrameX - a8d661ac-360e-47e2-b635-2b948b7ebeaa - Sessioncollection



Deine Lows sind allerdings spitze!


----------



## TheOpenfield (1. Juli 2020)

Kein Wunder, läuft ja auch im reinen GPU Limit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaxy (1. Juli 2020)

@Dave
Da hat sich in meiner Spalte bei dem Wort Radeon ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen!
Ansonsten sehr interessant wie das ganze ausfällt.


----------



## Epidendrum (1. Juli 2020)

TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, läuft ja auch im reinen GPU Limit:



zumindest teilweise - die Avg. Werte sind für einen Vergleich bei unterschiedlichen Karten jedenfalls für den Poppes. Die Lows skalieren aber recht gut mit dem RAM-Takt - habe aus Interesse nochmal mit 3200 MHz gebencht und da ist schon ein deutlicher Einbruch zu erkennen:

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|192,13|123,64|CapFrameX - e20ed10b-0859-4fc8-aee7-3167925f4fed - Sessioncollection

zum Vergleich nochmal die Werte von heute Vormittag mit identischen Timings aber mehr Takt:

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|194,59|155,09|CapFrameX - a8d661ac-360e-47e2-b635-2b948b7ebeaa - Sessioncollection

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|197,34|159,51|CapFrameX - 5a1c02ac-cd76-4543-ae1c-158244018626 - Sessioncollection

spannend wären noch Ergebnisse mit CL14 + hoher RAM-Takt

EDIT: Noch ein run bei 3666 RAM mit CL14 - im Gegensatz zu den beiden CL16 Ergebnissen aber nicht auf Stabilität getestet... 

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3666|CL14-16-15-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|200,24|159,7|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/238c8d64-e696-4f6b-a4df-01e13906d9ad

EDIT2: die Vega mal ordentlich bis zur Kotzgrenze geprügelt mit +50% PT und 1775 MHz Core + 960 MHz HBM - erwartungsgemäß mein bestes Ergebnis für die Liste 

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|213,61|163,91|CapFrameX - beec4276-3be5-4385-a96a-98f117c7503c - Sessioncollection


----------



## t670i (1. Juli 2020)

So ich habe die 2070S mal in den 2. PC verfrachtet, um ein GPU Limit zu vermeiden.
Endlich mal ein PC mit ordentlichem "Gammel RAM"  Damit ist mir der Platz des langsamsten RAM gewiss 

t670i|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|3,6 GHz + Boost|6c/13t|16 GiB DDR4-2400|CL17-17-17-40-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super|144.12|108.09 https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/a3d04786-f62a-4fd6-91fd-d59c0c80f31a​


----------



## gaussmath (1. Juli 2020)

13 Threads. Respekt! ^^


----------



## wuchzael (1. Juli 2020)

Mich würde auch noch die ein oder andere CPU interessieren... der 3300X z.B. und ein paar ältere Schätzchen wie die Haswells!

*Grüße!*


----------



## t670i (1. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> 13 Threads. Respekt! ^^



Ups das ist wohl ein Leak ;D
Steht morgen als Headline bei Pcgh ^^


----------



## Da_Obst (1. Juli 2020)

Hier mal mein Ergebnis: 

Da_Obst|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|~4,25GHz (PBO@150/150/150)|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-19-16-36-48-384-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700XT|233,4|159,8|Link

Ich hänge mit meiner Krücke zumindest partiell im GPU Limit, auf das Ergebnis kann man daher wohl nicht allzuviel geben.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coldastop (2. Juli 2020)

coldastop|Intel Core i9-9900KS|5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,8)|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4266|CL17-17-17-37-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|269.4|219|Link


----------



## Schrotti (2. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Ergebnis:
> 
> Da_Obst|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|~4,25GHz (PBO@150/150/150)|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-19-16-36-48-384-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700XT|233,4|159,8|Link
> 
> ...




Mit einer 5700 XT bei der Auflösung? Nee das glaube ich nicht.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Mit einer 5700 XT bei der Auflösung? Nee das glaube ich nicht.



Ich denke schon, dass das so ist. 

@Da_Obst Mach mal bitte eine Session mit 20% weniger GPU Takt.


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

Schrotti schrieb:


> Mit einer 5700 XT bei der Auflösung? Nee das glaube ich nicht.


Meiner 5700XT Nitro+ fehlten an manchen Stellen noch 15-20% zur max Auslastung und ich kam mit dem 3700X nicht mal ganz auf 200fps. Wenn dein 3900X auf 233fps kommt, dann ist das schon wahrscheinlich, dass du ab und zu ins GPU Limit kommst.




Epidendrum schrieb:


> die Avg. Werte sind für einen Vergleich bei unterschiedlichen Karten jedenfalls für den Poppes.



Und wenn man sich die P99 vom Ultra PCGH GPU Test Rig im Vergleich zu denen der 9900K und 10900K Einträge anschaut, sind bei den kommenden GPU Tests von PCGH wohl auch die P99 für die GPUs nicht immer zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## blautemple (2. Juli 2020)

Andererseits hatte @gaussmath mit dem 3950X und der 5700 ja auch deutlich bessere Ergebnisse. Ein echtes GPU Limit kann es also eigentlich nicht sein. Ich denke mal die Karte hat vllt nicht richtig hochgetaktet.


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Andererseits hatte @gaussmath mit dem 3950X und der 5700 ja auch deutlich bessere Ergebnisse. Ein echtes GPU Limit kann es also eigentlich nicht sein. Ich denke mal die Karte hat vllt nicht richtig hochgetaktet.



Ich hatte ja auch erst @Stock getestet und mir wurden 2050MHz GPU Takt angezeigt(eigentlich bewegt man sich stock da eher um 1900) bei dann um die 80% Auslastung. Damit hatte ich dann nur 165fps.
Die UV Settings rein, ca 1850MHz bei wieder 80% Auslastung, aber jetzt 195fps.

Also am Besten immer gegenchecken.


----------



## Darkearth27 (2. Juli 2020)

Treiber als Ursache ausgeschlossen? 
Oder voll gemülltes Windows?

Im übrigen teste ich gerade einen älteren Treiber bzw den Developer Treiber von Nvidia (451.22) dort funktioniert HAGS auf Pascal wirklich gut, während bei dem Release Treiber (451.48) HAGS fast nie aktiv ist..

Kann man schon im Task Manager erkennen, da ist der 3D Render mit 451.22 selbst im Windows am Arbeiten, während mit 451.48 einfach nichts macht.

Bei Forza Horizon 4 macht das enorm viel aus. 

Während BFV fast identische Werte bei Stock CPU vs CCX OC ausgibt.

Bei Stock CPU sind es bei mir sogar bessere 0.2% wohingegen die AVG leicht schlechter sind.

Hier dann noch ein Vergleich im API Test

Links 451.22, Rechts 455.41 -> nachfolgender Treiber vom Release 451.48 (CPU beim Test natürlich @ Stock)
Vergleich zum 451.48
HAGS arbeitet unter Windows dann schon nicht mehr.


PS
Sorry, dass ich den Thread gerade dafür missbrauche, aber es sind ja Infos die alle Interessieren könnten, wieso die Unterschiede teils so deutlich ausfallen können.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> @Da_Obst Mach mal bitte eine Session mit 20% weniger GPU Takt.



Bitte sehr, hier mit eingestellten 1650MHz: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2020)

@Da_Obst: 3% Leistungsverlust bei 20% weniger Takt. Das bedeutet, dass ein sehr geringes bis gar kein GPU-Limit vorlag.


----------



## Da_Obst (2. Juli 2020)

Ja, scheint so. 
Auf diese GPU-Auslastung ist auch kein Verlass mehr. ^^


----------



## gaussmath (2. Juli 2020)

Auf die GPU-Auslastung ist Verlass. Die hängt vom GPU-Takt ab. Wenn dieser fällt, geht die Auslastung eher gegen 100%.


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. Juli 2020)

So, jetzt habe ich auch ein paar Runs für euch, zunächst der Underdog mit 4,0 Ghz und Hynix-C Dies von Aorus/Gigabyte:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|4,0 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|150,0|113|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den Vergleich bei 3,7 Ghz:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,7 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|143,8|111|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und noch mein 24/7-Setup:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 7 1700|3,6 GHz (fixed)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3200|CL14-17-17-28-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|140,5|108|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Tage gibt es noch Werte vom 3600er und dem heute frisch eingetroffenen R9 3900X auf einem B550-Brett!


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Auf die GPU-Auslastung ist Verlass. Die hängt vom GPU-Takt ab. Wenn dieser fällt, geht die Auslastung eher gegen 100%.



Kommt drauf an warum sie fällt^^ Wenn die GPU weniger zu tun hat, dann sinkt erst die Auslastung, dann sinkt der Takt, dann steigt wieder die Auslastung, aber das ganze spielt sich idR sehr fern von 100% ab. Was ich bei mir so beobachte ist, dass im CPU Limit so ca bei Überschreiten von 60-70% Auslastung die GPU wieder etwas hochtaktet, die Auslastung so wieder auf ~50% reduziert und sobald sie auf 30-40% gefallen ist, wieder runtertaktet.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juli 2020)

Moin,

ich hoffe ihr lasst hier mein 4-Kerner-DDR3-Rentnersystem mit der alten Furie noch mitmachen 

Sk3ptizist|Intel i7 4790k|4,0 Ghz + Boost|4c/8t|16 GiB-DDR3-2400|CL10-12-12-31-2T|AMD R9 Fury Nitro|140,1|111|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Auslastung über die Kerne/Threads ist rel. homogen verteilt, würde mich mal interessieren, wie das bei CPUs mit 8+ Kernen aussieht
kann da mal bitte jemand nen Screenshot hochladen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, wenn ich nicht so stark im GPU-Limit hängen würde, würde wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr gehen 
wenn ich statt ultra auf das niedrig-Preset stelle, sinds ca. 30 FPS-average mehr
https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/983ac031-abc6-4754-b9be-14c9240fc46f




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Taxxor & gaussmath
ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit dem OSD nicht die GPU-Speicher-Belegung einblenden lassen kann, gibts da nen Trick?
Mit Afterburner oder direkt aus HWinfo in RTSS geht es problemlos
ich nutze die 5.3.1 beta, habe aber auch schon 2 frühere Versionen probiert, da erscheint es auch nicht im Menu

leider hatte ich auch einige Aussetzer bei den Aufnahmen, trat gefühlt immer dann auf, wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen verändert hatte (z.B. beim Wechsel von DX12 auf DX11) und CapframeX nicht neu gestartet hatte, aber einmal kam ein Aufnahmeaussetzter auch einfach so, nach 2 erfolgreichen runs, so dass ich den 3. nicht machen konnte
ich kann Euch gerne die die Logdatei zukommen lassen oder reicht da ein Ausszug?

_"Error writing capture data","@l":"Error","@x":"System.ArgumentNullException: Der Wert darf nicht NULL sein."_


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt, dass ich mit dem OSD nicht die GPU-Speicher-Belegung einblenden lassen kann, gibts da nen Trick?
> Mit Afterburner oder direkt aus HWinfo in RTSS geht es problemlos


Die Openhardwaremonitor Lib kann den Sensor leider nicht auslesen und die Doku von AMD, um rauszufinden, wie man da ran kommt, ist mehr als bescheiden.




Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> leider hatte ich auch einige Aussetzer bei den Aufnahmen, trat gefühlt immer dann auf, wenn ich die Grafikeinstellungen verändert hatte (z.B. beim Wechsel von DX12 auf DX11) und CapframeX nicht neu gestartet hatte, aber einmal kam ein Aufnahmeaussetzter auch einfach so, nach 2 erfolgreichen runs, so dass ich den 3. nicht machen konnte
> ich kann Euch gerne die die Logdatei zukommen lassen oder reicht da ein Ausszug?
> 
> _"Error writing capture data","@l":"Error","@x":"System.ArgumentNullException: Der Wert darf nicht NULL sein."_



Ja, gib uns am besten mal den kompletten Log.

Hat der Hotkey wieder nicht reagiert? Das sollte nämlich eigentlich mit der 1.5.3 beta nicht mehr passieren, sondern es sollte einfach nur die Datei nicht geschrieben werden.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Juli 2020)

Speicherauslastung anzeigen kann doch mittlerweile der normale Windows Task Manager. Vielleicht gibt es ja aus der Richtung eine API um an die Daten zu kommen.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (2. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ja, die Openhardwaremonitor Lib kann den Sensor leider nicht auslesen und die Doku von AMD, um rauszufinden, wie man da ran kommt, ist mehr als bescheiden.


hmm, aber bei manchen hier, wird das unter Sensordaten mit angegeben, wie machen die das?



Taxxor schrieb:


> Ja, gib uns am besten mal den kompletten Log.


CapFrameX_Error_BF5.rar
PW = cx
sind solche Links hier erlaubt oder wie kann man es Euch sonst zukommen lassen?


Taxxor schrieb:


> Wie äußerte sich denn der "Aussetzer" bei dir? Hat er einfach nicht mehr auf den Hotkey reagiert? Das sollte nämlich eigentlich mit der 1.5.3 beta nicht mehr passieren, sondern es sollte einfach nur due Datei nicht geschrieben werden.


nach 2 erfolgreichen runs reagierte der Hotkey einmal nicht mehr bzw. es passierte nix
sonst hatte es mehrfach keine Datei geschrieben, dazu gab es dann die Errormeldung von oben im Log


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> hmm, aber bei manchen hier, wird das unter Sensordaten mit angegeben, wie machen die das?


Indem sie eine Nvidia Karte haben, dies beherrscht Openhardwaremonitor nämlich^^

Die nvapi ist aber ein Traum im Vergleich zu allem was man von AMD bekommt, jeden nur erdenklichen Wert der GPU kann man dort direkt abfragen. Bei AMD darf man sich mit zig verschiedenen libs rumschlagen und hat dann immer noch nicht alles was man haben will.



Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> nach 2 erfolgreichen runs reagierte der Hotkey einmal nicht mehr bzw. es passierte nix
> sonst hatte es mehrfach keine Datei geschrieben, dazu gab es dann die Errormeldung von oben im Log


Die Fehler liegen ja alle nur 5-10s auseinander, hast du da so oft ne neue Aufnahme gestartet bzw beendet?

Aber mit der 1.5.2 war es so, dass jedesmal den Hotkey nicht mehr reagiert hat oder? Dann sind wir ja schon mal nen Schritt weiter, wenn das jetzt nur noch einmal passiert ist.
Die Infos im Log helfen bei dem anderen Problem auch^^


----------



## Taxxor (2. Juli 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Speicherauslastung anzeigen kann doch mittlerweile der normale Windows Task Manager. Vielleicht gibt es ja aus der Richtung eine API um an die Daten zu kommen.


Das wäre eventuell noch eine Notlösung, ich mag die Werte vom Taskmanager nicht so gerne, da die auch oft danebenliegen, z.B. wenn man sich dort die GPU Last anschaut im Vergleich zu den Werten die einem HWInfo parallel liefert.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (3. Juli 2020)

ahja, da kam ich Vollhorst auch grad selbst drauf mit Nvidia  
aber wie Olstyle schon meinte, selbst der Taskmanager zeigt das an, kann man das nicht irgendwo anders abgreifen?
hab mal kurz gegoogelt, angeblich hat da jemand nen Weg über ne zusätzliche DLL gefunden?
c# - AMD Gpu Memory dll - Stack Overflow



Taxxor schrieb:


> Die Fehler liegen ja alle nur 5-10s auseinander, hast du da so oft ne neue Aufnahme gestartet bzw beendet?


ja, bei den kurzen Zeitabständen wollte ich die Messung abbrechen und ggf. den Fehler mutwillig produzieren 



Taxxor schrieb:


> Aber mit der 1.5.2 war es so, dass jedesmal den Hotkey nicht mehr reagiert hat oder? Dann sind wir ja schon mal nen Schritt weiter, wenn das jetzt nur noch einmal passiert ist.
> Die Infos im Log helfen bei dem anderen Problem auch^^


ja, Hotkeyprobleme wie bei 5.2.1 hatte ich so nicht mehr, glaube ich

sorry für das OT hier, ich hätte es doch im entsprechenden Thread schreiben sollen 
aber im Zweifelsfall besitzt jemand die Allmacht zum verschieben, bitte ;D


----------



## Taxxor (3. Juli 2020)

Sk3ptizist schrieb:


> sorry für das OT hier, ich hätte es doch im entsprechenden Thread schreiben sollen


Kannst ja im CB Thread schreiben, da hab ich wenigstens Pushnachrichten^^

Und ich weiß nicht, ob da vielleicht auch irgendwas brauchbares drin stehen könnte, aber das nächste mal, wenn wieder ne Datei nicht geschrieben wird(oder der Hotkey Fall nochmal auftritt), könntest du auch mal um CaptureLog nachschauen, das ist der Expander namens "Infobox", der ganz oben auf der Capture Page ist, da werden auch alle möglichen Infos zum Capture Status aufgelistet, evtl ist mit der exception ja auch was da rein gekommen, was weiterhelfen könnte.

Ich hab eben 50 Aufnahmen in BFV gemacht um den Fehler zu provozieren, aber leider kein Erfolg.


----------



## wuchzael (3. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Indem sie eine Nvidia Karte haben, dies beherrscht Openhardwaremonitor nämlich^^
> 
> Die nvapi ist aber ein Traum im Vergleich zu allem was man von AMD bekommt, jeden nur erdenklichen Wert der GPU kann man dort direkt abfragen. Bei AMD darf man sich mit zig verschiedenen libs rumschlagen und hat dann immer noch nicht alles was man haben will. ...



Ich höre von euch leider immer nur "AMD is' Schuld"... andere Tools könne sowas doch auch auslesen, oder? Just sayin'...

*Grüße!*


----------



## Taxxor (3. Juli 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> ... andere Tools könne sowas doch auch auslesen, oder? Just sayin'...


Ich sagte ja auch nicht, dass es nicht hinzubekommen wäre, aber dass es Nvidia einem hier sehr viel leichter macht, ist eben ein Fakt.
Wäre es ein Nvidia Sensor der gefehlt hatte, wäre das in 5 Minuten eingebaut.
Bei AMD ist's halt komplizierter.


Ich möchte unsere bescheidenen Anfänge mit den Sensordaten nach 2 Monaten jetzt auch nicht mit einem HWInfo oder Afterburner vergleichen, die es schon ewig gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich die P99 vom Ultra PCGH GPU Test Rig im Vergleich zu denen der 9900K und 10900K Einträge anschaut, sind bei den kommenden GPU Tests von PCGH wohl auch die P99 für die GPUs nicht immer zu gebrauchen^^



Da wir Grafikkarten nicht in 180p (!) testen, sondern in 1080p aufwärts, passt das. Zumal dann eine GPU-lastige Sequenz (wie Tirailleur) statt einer CPU-lastigen (wie The Last Tiger) zum Einsatz kommt. Alles gut, keine Sorge. Dennoch wird es spannend sein, zu sehen, inwiefern sich PCI-Express 4.0 auswirkt. Mit einer RX 5700 XT @ 2,1 GHz gibt es hier und da spannende Zahlen, allerdings nur bei extrem niedrigen (und somit "Infra-limitierten") Auflösungen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2020)

Voller Elan wollte ich mal ein paar Ergebnisse mit dem aktuellen MSI-Lesertestbundle beisteuern, aber leider leide ich hier unter massivem Stuttering. Das Spiel nimmt sich teilweise schon Gedenksekunden (und die Sekunde kann man hier durchaus wörtlich nehmen - siehe Frametimes). Jemand ne Idee was dieses Glanzstück an Software hier wieder fabriziert und was der Nutzer dagegen tun kann?

https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/236ec45f-038a-4d5a-a653-919f568b4ff4


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Juli 2020)

Hast du das Spiel noch ein zweites Mal gestartet? Es ist ganz normal, dass der erste Start unter DX12 eine Weile zuckelt, denn da werden Shader kompiliert. Beim nächsten Mal ruckelt es auch, fängt sich aber schneller. Die volle Kernauslastung spricht dafür, dass da noch derartige Dinge passieren. Am besten, du fährst die Strecke einmal ab und lässt die Szene dann mal 'ne Minute stehen, dann sollte sich das erholen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Juli 2020)

Laut CX analyse gehen sowohl CPU als auch GPU Auslastung zum Zeitpunkt des stotterns runter.

Mal einen anderen Grafikkarten Treiber genutzt und im Bios mal PBO auf manuelle werte (entsprechend der CPU) festgelegt? 
(falls überhaupt in Benutzung)

Im Falle des 3600x wären das

PPT 128W
TDC 80A
EDC 125A

Das sind die Werte für einen 3600x

Und dann schau mal, ob du im Treiber ggf Verbesserungen wie AMD Chill, Anti Lag und Boost raus nimmst (ggf auch Enhanced Sync)


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Tipps.

@Raff: das hatte ich eigentlich schon beherzigt und in dem Level auch schon eine ganze Weile gespielt - bei gewisser Unspielbarkeit... Ich habe deinen Tipp nochmal beherzigt und das Level wirklich 10 Minuten stehen lassen. Das Stottern ist zwar in der Tat ordentlich viel weniger, ist aber immer noch total random vorhanden (inkl. der richtigen Gedenksekunden). Interessanter Weise sind auch die FPS nochmal etwas hochgegangen (ich hab aber auch nochmal den aktuellen Treiber draufgeworfen, s.u.). https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/84db6465-1991-4543-9ae3-fb18c837ff1e

@Dark: Der ganze AMD-Krams mit Ausnahme von Freesync ist jeher deaktiviert. Den Treiber habe ich nochmal geupdatet (frische Installation).
Deine Tipp bzgl. PBO versuche ich mal als nächstes, wobei mir der PBO als Grund nicht wirklich einleuchtet. Ich habe ja nirgends anderes derartige Auffälligkeiten. ToDo: 1x PBO manuell und 1x Freesync disable.


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich kenne das auch nur mit dem "Einruckeln", bei Battlefield V echt extrem. Beim zweiten, spätestens beim dritten Run läuft es aber eigentlich. Ich teste gleich auch mal, habe ja quasi das Lesertest-Kit "Lite" hier mit dem R5 3600, dem Gaming Edge Wifi und der RX 5700 Evoke. Mal gucken, wie das bei mir aussieht. Auf der alten Mühle war es kein Thema, da aber mit der RTX 2080.


----------



## McZonk (5. Juli 2020)

Finally - Es war ein instabiles Ram-OC-Setup. Mal wieder ein Klassiker: Stabilitätstests und Co machen keine Zucker, aber sobald zusätzlich noch Grafiklast ins Spiel kommt, wird es dem SOC "zu viel". Aber wohl nicht so viel dass er komplett aussteigt > Lags und Hänger sind das Ergebnis. Daher jetzt endlich finale Werte im optimierten Zustand (RAM + Grafikkarte). Ich hab schlichtweg von DDR4-3733 auf DDR4-3600 optimiert:
​McZonk@MSI Lesertestbundle|AMD Ryzen 5 3600X|3,8 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-19-16-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT (MSI Gaming X)|213,6|142|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2020)

Ich habe alle neuen Werte eingetragen. Bitte, abermals, achtet auf die korrekte Schreibweise, insbesondere bei der Verlinkung der Daten aus der Cloud. Dazu bitte dessen Link in das Wort "Link" einfügen und nicht einfach den ganzen Link kopieren und einfügen. Das ist mir jetzt vor allem bei den Beiträgen von Epidendrum und Sk3ptizist aufgefallen. Zudem wird der Wert bei P99 gerundet in die Tabelle aufgenommen. Sobald die Beiträge dem Schema entsprechen, trage ich sie gerne in die Liste ein, danke 

@Darkearth27
Die X-CPUs mit 95 Watt TDP fallen laut der Tabelle von AMD in die gleiche Kategorie wie die 105-Watt-Modelle. Die Limite lägen demnach bei 142W / 95A / 140A (PPT/TDC/EDC).


----------



## iReckyy (5. Juli 2020)

Wollte auch gerne mitmachen.... meine 980Ti mit relativ starkem OC ist leider zu lahm. Bin durchgehend im GPU-Limit 

Hier trotzdem mein Ergebnis:


iReckyy|i7-5960X|4,5GHz Core/4,3GHz Cache|8C/16T|64GB DDDR4-3200|CL13-17-14-35-1T+ST|GTX 980Ti @1506/4099|184,0|140,4|https://capframex.com/api/SessionCollections/9e2c9575-6893-4fd8-ab88-6f9cf8b118fe

Gruß


----------



## Darkearth27 (5. Juli 2020)

@Dave, das mag sein, aber wenn man eine 105w CPU mit "Eco 95" laufen läßt, sind die Limits oben, die, welche ich genannt habe.
(siehe Anhang)

Ich glaube da streiten sich dann die Geister welche Werte "richtig" und welche "falsch" sind.

Jedenfalls habe ich die Werte alle über die Eco Modi herausgefunden und notiert.


----------



## Falcony6886 (5. Juli 2020)

...und hier der R5 3600 auf dem MSI X570 Gaming Edge Wifi mit der Radeon RX 5700 Evoke GP OC:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 5 3600|3,6 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-19-17-36-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700|175,8|112|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@McZonk: Heftig guter Wert von dir im Vergleich zu meinem System.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Juli 2020)

Darkearth27 schrieb:


> @Dave, das mag sein, aber wenn man eine 105w CPU mit "Eco 95" laufen läßt, sind die Limits oben, die, welche ich genannt habe.
> (siehe Anhang)
> 
> Ich glaube da streiten sich dann die Geister welche Werte "richtig" und welche "falsch" sind.
> ...



Ah, ja das ist in der Tat interessant, da AMD diese Zahlen uns gegenüber bisher so nicht kommuniziert hat. Unter alltäglicher Spiele-Last sollte das aber kaum einen Unterschied machen.

@Falc
Wert ist drin


----------



## Sk3ptizist (5. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist mir jetzt vor allem bei den Beiträgen von Epidendrum und Sk3ptizist aufgefallen. Zudem wird der Wert bei P99 gerundet in die Tabelle aufgenommen. Sobald die Beiträge dem Schema entsprechen, trage ich sie gerne in die Liste ein, danke


aso sorry, jetzt hab ich gecheckt was gemeint war, habs mal angepasst

das mit dem stuttering unter DX12 ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und ist gerade im Multiplayer voll nervig, daher zocke ich auch mit DX11, da ist es irgendwie nicht so stark/weniger
habe die Testsequenz auch mal mit DX11 mit/ohne FutureFrameRendering und aktivierter GPU-Limitierung getestet, bei sonst gleichen Einstellungen, da ist der Effekt davon deutlich stärker als unter DX12




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epidendrum (6. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ich habe alle neuen Werte eingetragen. Bitte, abermals, achtet auf die korrekte Schreibweise, insbesondere bei der Verlinkung der Daten aus der Cloud. Dazu bitte dessen Link in das Wort "Link" einfügen und nicht einfach den ganzen Link kopieren und einfügen. Das ist mir jetzt vor allem bei den Beiträgen von Epidendrum und Sk3ptizist aufgefallen. Zudem wird der Wert bei P99 gerundet in die Tabelle aufgenommen. Sobald die Beiträge dem Schema entsprechen, trage ich sie gerne in die Liste ein, danke
> 
> @Darkearth27
> Die X-CPUs mit 95 Watt TDP fallen laut der Tabelle von AMD in die gleiche Kategorie wie die 105-Watt-Modelle. Die Limite lägen demnach bei 142W / 95A / 140A (PPT/TDC/EDC).



Sorry, anbei nochmal mein bester Run in der gewünschten Formatierung für die Liste:

Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|213,61|163,9| Link


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Juli 2020)

Wieder mal ein neues Ergebnis von mir:

Da_Obst|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|~4,25GHz|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL14-15-14-14-28-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT|245,9|164,9| Link

Mit dem neuen BIOS bekomme ich endlich CL14 stabil hin.


----------



## Crash-Over (6. Juli 2020)

Jetzt muss die Community für euch die Arbeit übernehmen  wofür werdet ihr eigentlich bezahlt


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Juli 2020)

Lies dir mal den zweiten Satz im Startpost durch.


----------



## Epidendrum (6. Juli 2020)

Crash-Over schrieb:


> Jetzt muss die Community für euch die Arbeit übernehmen  wofür werdet ihr eigentlich bezahlt



Nicht mosern, benchen!  

@Da_Obst: hat die aktuelle AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 noch was beim RAM-Takt zugelassen oder warst Du vorher mit einer prä-1.0.0.4-Version unterwegs?


----------



## Da_Obst (6. Juli 2020)

Epidendrum schrieb:


> @Da_Obst: hat die aktuelle AGESA Combo PI V1 1.0.0.6 noch was beim RAM-Takt zugelassen oder warst Du vorher mit einer prä-1.0.0.4-Version unterwegs?



Ich hatte vorher die 7704 mit der 1.0.0.4B drauf. 
Mehr RAM-Takt scheitert nicht an den Riegeln sondern am IF-Takt. Alles über 1800MHz ist nicht stabil zu bekommen. 
Mit Gewalt bekomme ich zwar 3733/CL14 durch den BF5 Run, da hört man das Gebälk aber schon knarzen. 
Bei IF@1900 hab ich eine 50/50 Chance dass der Rechner während dem Run aufgibt, sofern das Setting überhaupt bootet.


----------



## Algo (6. Juli 2020)

Ich würde ja mitmachen ... ich hab nur kein Battlefield V sorry.


----------



## Taxxor (6. Juli 2020)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Wollte auch gerne mitmachen.... meine 980Ti mit relativ starkem OC ist leider zu lahm. Bin durchgehend im GPU-Limit



Nach meinen Berechnungen warst du mit dem Run zu 61% im GPU Limit (GPU Last  >= 97%)


----------



## iReckyy (6. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Nach meinen Berechnungen warst du mit dem Run zu 61% im GPU Limit (GPU Last  >= 97%)



Kommt ziemlich gut hin, schwankte so um die 98%.

Kann man so aber nicht als CPU Test gelten lassen, oder?

Wie berechnest du das?

Gruß


----------



## wuchzael (7. Juli 2020)

Auch hier sind wieder einige interessante Erkenntnisse bei dem Test rumgekommen. Einige Fanboys (egal welcher Lager) und auch Redakteure (die z.B. gern wegen der P99/P1 Geschichten endlos diskutieren, statt einfach mal eine Fehler einzugestehen) waren (und sind wahrscheinlich heute noch) ja der Meinung, dass ältere Intel CPUS nicht mehr taugen, eine GTX 980 Ti mit etwas Tuning nach wie vor eine AMD Vega locker in die Tasche stecken kann und neue Intel CPUs in Spielen ja sowieso viel schneller sind. Die Erkenntnisse sind aber eher Folgende: 

- Der ahle Intel 5960X ist mit etwas Tuning (von der Effizienz mal komplett abgesehen) heute noch beeindruckend schnell in gut parallelisierten Spielen.
- Ein 3600X mit halbwegs schnellem RAM lässt vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her quasi *jeden* modernen Prozessor irgendwie lächerlich aussehen.
- Vega ist in halbwegs gescheit optimierten Titeln gar nicht so langsam, wie viele Hater es gern hätten.



iReckyy schrieb:


> Wollte auch gerne mitmachen.... meine 980Ti mit relativ starkem OC ist leider zu lahm. Bin durchgehend im GPU-Limit
> 
> Hier trotzdem mein Ergebnis:
> 
> ...





McZonk schrieb:


> Finally - Es war ein instabiles Ram-OC-Setup. Mal wieder ein Klassiker: Stabilitätstests und Co machen keine Zucker, aber sobald zusätzlich noch Grafiklast ins Spiel kommt, wird es dem SOC "zu viel". Aber wohl nicht so viel dass er komplett aussteigt > Lags und Hänger sind das Ergebnis. Daher jetzt endlich finale Werte im optimierten Zustand (RAM + Grafikkarte). Ich hab schlichtweg von DDR4-3733 auf DDR4-3600 optimiert:
> ​McZonk@MSI Lesertestbundle|AMD Ryzen 5 3600X|3,8 GHz + Boost|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-19-16-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT (MSI Gaming X)|213,6|142|Link





Epidendrum schrieb:


> Sorry, anbei nochmal mein bester Run in der gewünschten Formatierung für die Liste:
> 
> Epidendrum|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3733|CL16-16-16-32-1T|AMD RX Vega56|213,61|163,9| Link



Danke für die Teilnahme 


*Grüße!*


----------



## Taxxor (7. Juli 2020)

iReckyy schrieb:


> Wie berechnest du das?



Sagte ich doch, der Anteil der Zeit, in der deine GPU load werte über 97 lagen, und das sind 61%.
Vor allem am Anfang der Szene warst du eher bei 90-92, im Mittel über die komplette Szene 96


----------



## iReckyy (7. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Sagte ich doch, der Anteil deiner GPU Load Werte die über 97 lagen, und das sind 61%.
> Vor allem am Anfang der Szene warst du eher bei 90-92



Stimmt, war wohl gestern Abend zu müde.


----------



## gaussmath (7. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte auch mal ein dickes Dankeschön an Dave hier lassen für den neuen Community Benchmark!  Super Organisation usw., ich find's wieder sehr interessant.


----------



## Epidendrum (7. Juli 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Auch hier sind wieder einige interessante Erkenntnisse bei dem Test rumgekommen. Einige Fanboys (egal welcher Lager) und auch Redakteure (die z.B. gern wegen der P99/P1 Geschichten endlos diskutieren, statt einfach mal eine Fehler einzugestehen) waren (und sind wahrscheinlich heute noch) ja der Meinung, dass ältere Intel CPUS nicht mehr taugen, eine GTX 980 Ti mit etwas Tuning nach wie vor eine AMD Vega locker in die Tasche stecken kann und neue Intel CPUs in Spielen ja sowieso viel schneller sind. Die Erkenntnisse sind aber eher Folgende:
> 
> - Der ahle Intel 5960X ist mit etwas Tuning (von der Effizienz mal komplett abgesehen) heute noch beeindruckend schnell in gut parallelisierten Spielen.
> - Ein 3600X mit halbwegs schnellem RAM lässt vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis her quasi *jeden* modernen Prozessor irgendwie lächerlich aussehen.
> ...



Bzgl. der Vega 56 würde ich das Ergebnis nicht überbewerten. In BF5 waren Vega und auch Navi schon immer überdurchschnittlich stark. Weiterhin war meine V56 für den Lauf bis an die absolute Kotzgrenze geprügelt, im täglichen Spielebetrieb möchte ich keine 300+ W in den Loop drücken! Leider hat das nicht ausgereicht um den Einfluss der GPU gänzlich auszumerzen, aber das OC der Vega brachte bei den Avg-Werten +16 FPS und auch bei den 1% Lows +5 FPS, insofern denke ich, dass da mit einer besseren Karte vielleicht noch ein paar Frames zu holen wären. Also ist mMn nicht die Vega fürs Ergebnis verantwortlich, sondern der gute alte Samsung B-Die: was nämlich bei der Betrachtung der übrigen Ergebnisse insgesamt viel eher auffällt ist (mal wieder) die Tatsache, dass nichts über schnellen RAM geht und das unabhängig davon, ob nun Intel oder AMD. Das beste Beispiel hierfür ist der 8700K von Marcuard, der regelrecht am Gammel-RAM verhungert...


----------



## Vaxy (8. Juli 2020)

Ich bin was r3600(x(t)) angeht auch ziemlich beeindruckt, für mich war es ein no-brainer hab 220 für den ryzen und 214 für die V56 gedrückt.
Gescheites x470 Board und 3200er RAM und direkt hat man ne ziemlich taugliche fullhd Mühle. Damals habe ich für 6600k und 1070 deutlich mehr gezahlt und der 6600k ist bei vielen games ja einfach useless geworden mit 4 Kernen.  AMD ist einfach the way to go zur Zeit wenn man Preis und Leistung berücksichtigt &#55358;&#56596;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Juli 2020)

Beachtet bei solchen Feststellungen bitte, dass AMD-Grafikkarten in vielen Titeln im CPU-Limit mehr Performance abliefern als (viel) schnellere Nvidia-Pendants und Zen 2 in Battlefield 5 überdurchschnittlich gut läuft. Neueste Messungen bescheinigen einem 3900X knapp die Leistung eines 10900K.
Ich stimme aber zu, dass eine CPU ab dem Level eines Ryzen 3600 oder Core i5-10400(F) für 90 Prozent der Gamer ausreichen würde. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass viele (verständlicherweise) in keine GPU vom Schlage einer RTX 2080 Ti investieren wollen, welche dazu in der Lage wäre, schnellere Prozessoren anständig auszulasten.


----------



## wuchzael (9. Juli 2020)

Hieß es nicht immer, dass der AMD Treiber so viel Overhead erzeugt und die Radeons deshalb im CPU Limit langsamer wären?? 

Grüße!


----------



## gaussmath (9. Juli 2020)

wuchzael schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht immer, dass der AMD Treiber so viel Overhead erzeugt und die Radeons deshalb im CPU Limit langsamer wären??



Unter DirectX 11 ist das tatsächlich so. Ein Extrembeispiel ist hier AC:Od. Das Game generiert eine übermäßig hohe Anzahl an Drawcalls, so dass selbst die schnellste CPU mit einem AMD Treiber auf die Knie gezwungen wird. 

Mit DirectX 12 hat sich das ganz ins Gegenteil umgekehrt. Der Treiber Overhead von Nvidia ist signifikant höher. Das ist vermutlich der Preis für die aufgebohrte Lastverteilung. Ein Segen unter DX 11, ein Balast unter DX 12.


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juli 2020)

Keiner mehr? Würde gerne noch paar ältere CPUs in der Liste sehen.

Grüße!


----------



## TrueRomance (11. Juli 2020)

ein paar 2600 würde ich aber auch noch gern sehen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (11. Juli 2020)

Ich könnte den FX-4200 nochmal auspacken. [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## McZonk (11. Juli 2020)

So, am Lesertestsystem mal eben den 3600X gegen den 3900X gewechselt und den RAM auf die DDR4-3800 ausgefahren:

McZonk2|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT|244,2|162|Link


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2020)

Wo bleibt eigentlich Siriuz? Ich will den 10600K sehen, der in jeder Beziehung schneller als ein 3900X sein soll.

Zonk, geiles Ergebnis. Aber an Raffs 3900X kommt offenbar niemand heran.


----------



## Esenel (11. Juli 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Zonk, geiles Ergebnis. Aber an Raffs 3900X kommt offenbar niemand heran.



Der ist ja auch gecheatet.
Frag mal nach nem Prime Screenshot 



Ion schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich Siriuz? Ich will den 10600K sehen, der in jeder Beziehung schneller als ein 3900X sein soll.



Mit RAM über 4000 sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## gaussmath (11. Juli 2020)

Esenel schrieb:


> Der ist ja auch gecheatet.
> Frag mal nach nem Prime Screenshot



Weiß nicht, die Hauptleistung kommt ja vom RAM. Mit 4.3GHz kriegst du den bestimmt durch Prime und würdest andererseits nur minimal Leistung verlieren.


----------



## wuchzael (11. Juli 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Ist dir denn der Ryzen 1400 noch nicht langsam genug?



Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass der Budget-PC auf dem letzten Platz liegt  ich dachte es geht um die Wissenschaft hier 

Grüße!


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2020)

Woiferl94|Intel Core i9 9820X |5Ghz Core/3,3Ghz Mesh |10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4000|CL16-17-16-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|246,4|182,2| Link

Puh an die Werte einer 2080Ti fehlt doch einiges.

Update:

Habe noch einige FPS rausholen können.


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Juli 2020)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Puh an die Werte einer 2080Ti fehlt doch einiges.



Cool, dasd auch mitmachst. 
Auch wenn es stellenweise so aussieht hat man hier wohl doch kein GPU-Limit, Das hab ich mittlerweile schon durchgekaut. ^^


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Cool, dasd auch mitmachst.
> Auch wenn es stellenweise so aussieht hat man hier wohl doch kein GPU-Limit, Das hab ich mittlerweile schon durchgekaut. ^^



Ah ok, der gaussmath hat echt deutlich höhere Werte, oder es liegt einfach an den zusätzlichen zwei Kernen &#129300;


----------



## Da_Obst (12. Juli 2020)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ah ok, der gaussmath hat echt deutlich höhere Werte, oder es liegt einfach an den zusätzlichen zwei Kernen &#63764;



Jup, würd ich stark annehmen. Die Engine scheint da echt gut mit den zusätzlichen Threads zu skalieren.


----------



## Ion (12. Juli 2020)

Threads sind in BF5 Trumpf. Deshalb ist ein 3900X knapp auf Augenhöhe mit einem 10900K, wenn man beide auf Standard betreibt.


----------



## Sk3ptizist (12. Juli 2020)

daher hatte mich mal ein Screenshot von der CPU-Lastverteilung über alle Kerne bei einem 8/12+-Kerner interessiert und wieviel Kerne/Threads tatsächlich genutzt/belastet werden
da ja kein Schwein mal sowas hier hochläd   , habe ich die bisherige Anwtort bei  Willis Test zum 3900X gefunden, da sieht es bei BF5 so aus, als ob hauptsächlich nur 16 Threads genutzt werden mit inhomogener/variabler Lastverteilung





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-siCaUV154M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## blautemple (12. Juli 2020)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ah ok, der gaussmath hat echt deutlich höhere Werte, oder es liegt einfach an den zusätzlichen zwei Kernen &#63764;



Das Spiel skaliert bis 16 Threads alles darüber kostet Leistung. Mein Run in der Liste war mit 10 Kernen und 16 Threads.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Das Spiel skaliert bis 16 Threads alles darüber kostet Leistung. Mein Run in der Liste war mit 10 Kernen und 16 Threads.



Ah ok, mir kommt mein Ergebnis trotzdem zu niedrig vor.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juli 2020)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ah ok, mir kommt mein Ergebnis trotzdem zu niedrig vor.



Mach mal bitte einen kompletten AIDA64 Latenztest.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Mach mal bitte einen kompletten AIDA64 Latenztest.




Ich denke das sollte schon passen.


----------



## gaussmath (12. Juli 2020)

Sieht sehr gut aus. Dann wird's wohl doch an der 2080 Ti liegen. Der Unterschied ist ja auch eher gering.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Juli 2020)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus. Dann wird's wohl doch an der 2080 Ti liegen. Der Unterschied ist ja auch eher gering.




Danke dir. Mhh keine Ahnung was da los ist, kann auch an der Engine liegen. Bei SOTTR bin ich bei weitem besser im Vergleich.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Update


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Update



Darf mein aktueller Eintrag auch in die Liste? 
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...chmarks-battlefield-5-cpu-6.html#post10377837


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Ist drin. 
Dein Link schickt mich übrigens auf Seite 6


----------



## Da_Obst (13. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Ist drin.
> Dein Link schickt mich übrigens auf Seite 6



Lässig, danke dir. 
Ja, ich hab das letzte Woche gepostet und dann nimmer geguckt. 
Hätte wohl etwas ersichtlicher machen sollen, dass es sich um ein Update handelt.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Juli 2020)

Mein neuer RGB-Tempel läuft jetzt auch, aber ich finde das Ergebnis trotz B-Dies und Asus ROG Strix B550-E unterirdisch. Der Ram ist noch nicht optimiert, läuft auf DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36, Subtimings auf Auto. Den ganzen Hintergrund-Bumms habe ich weitestgehend deaktiviert und komme trotzdem nichtmal in Reichweite des PCGH-Stock-R9-3900X-Systems mit DDR4-3200 CL16:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-16-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|187,3|140|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin tatsächlich ein wenig ratlos, warum ich nicht in Reichweite des PCGH-Systems komme... Da fehlen 13 fps... Unterschied RTX 2080 zu RTX 2080 Ti? Sauberes System zu "Normal-PC" mit Hintergrundsoftware? B550 noch zu wenig optimiert?  

Werde mich mal an den RAM setzen...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Falc, hast du dich genau an die Anleitung gehalten? Vor allem: Hast du das Fps-Limit ausgeschaltet?


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Juli 2020)

Ja, ich habe mich genau an deine Anweisungen gehalten und auch das Fps-Limit mit der Konsole ausgeschaltet... Habe jetzt sogar mal den zweiten Monitor abgeklemmt und so ziemlich alles an Zusatzsoftware im Hintergrund deaktiviert, was geht - ich komme nicht über 189 Average-Fps hinaus mit den "Standard"-Settings. Ich bin wirklich exakt der Anleitung gefolgt... Macht mich ein wenig ratlos. 

Edit: Am Start der Szene geht er auch kurz über 200-Fps, so auf 205-203 Fps. Aber sobald ich losfahre dropt es und aber der Kurve geht er nur noch ganz selten über 190 Fps.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juli 2020)

Hast du HAGS aktiviert?

Ansonsten: Wir haben uns neues Test-Windows diesmal wirklich auf das allernötigste reduziert. Da ist nicht mal mehr der Taschenrechner installiert. Im Zweifel ist es tatsächlich ein partielles GPU-Limit.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Juli 2020)

Teste ich später mal! Ich selbst habe HAGS nicht aktiviert. Falls Windows das bei der Neuinstallation nicht selbst aktiviert hat, ist es ausgeschaltet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Woiferl94 (13. Juli 2020)

So Update von Woiferl94, ich habe noch einiges durch das Optimieren von den sekundären und teritären Timings rausholen können.

Woiferl94|Intel Core i9 9820X |5Ghz Core/3,3Ghz Mesh |10c/20t|32 GiB DDR4-4000|CL16-17-16-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti|254,1|188,8| Link


----------



## Darkearth27 (13. Juli 2020)

@ Falcony6886

Du hast nur 3600 CL16 am laufen, das PCGH System läuft mit 3800/1900 CL14 und wohl sehr straffen Timings, daher die unterschiedlichen FPS.
Und dazu kommt auch noch, dass das PCGH System auch noch 300 MHz auf allen Kernen höher getaktet ist als deiner.


----------



## Falcony6886 (13. Juli 2020)

Ja, das stimmt! Aber ich habe mich erstmal mit dem „Stock“-System verglichen, das mit normalem Takt und DDR4-3200 CL16 läuft und 200 Fps Average erreicht. [emoji4] Steht etwas weiter unten in der Liste! [emoji28]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Esenel (14. Juli 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich Siriuz? Ich will den 10600K sehen, der in jeder Beziehung schneller als ein 3900X sein soll.
> Aber an Raffs 3900X kommt offenbar niemand heran.



5.0GHz + 4.7GHz Cache und schneller RAM reichen 
(6/12 - 10900K)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (14. Juli 2020)

@Woiferl94: Ein bisschen was scheint die 2080 Ti gegenüber der 1080 Ti durchaus zu bewirken. Zumindest simuliert mit rund 25% weniger Leistung (auf 1500MHz getaktet) fällt ein bisschen weniger Leistung ab, trotz des CPU-Limits. Daran sieht man auch mal wieder, dass die Übergänge CPU Limit <-> GPU Limit fließend sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woiferl94 (14. Juli 2020)

@gaussmath:

Danke dir für den Vergleich, und das obwohl ich angeblich nicht im Gpu Limit war. Das ist sehr interessant zu beobachten.

Aber allzuviel ist es natürlich nicht.  


Apropo geht bei deinem 12 Kerner nicht mehr als 4,6Ghz ?


----------



## Da_Obst (14. Juli 2020)

*Update:* 
Da_Obst|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|4,3-4,5GHz|12c/24t|32 GiB DDR4-3600|CL14-15-14-14-28-38-1T|AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT|251,1|169,6| Link

Hab auch nochmal nachgelegt, hat ganz schön lange gedauert drei richtig gute Runs hintereinander zu bekommen.  
Eventuell bekomme ich den schwächeren CCD noch etwas über 4,3GHz drüber. Bis jetzt konnte ich das aber nimmer knacken.


----------



## Taxxor (15. Juli 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> hat ganz schön lange gedauert drei richtig gute Runs hintereinander zu bekommen.



Du hättest auch 20 Runs machen können und später die drei besten manuell aggregieren und hochladen können, wäre niemandem aufgefallen, aber psssst^^


----------



## gaussmath (15. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Du hättest auch 20 Runs machen können und später die drei besten manuell aggregieren und hochladen können, wäre niemandem aufgefallen, aber psssst^^



Das  ist doch nicht etwa ne Anleitung zum bescheißen?


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Du hättest auch 20 Runs machen können und später die drei besten manuell aggregieren und hochladen können, wäre niemandem aufgefallen, aber psssst^^



^^
Ne, da bleib ich schon fair. 
Wobei das schon praktisch wär, mit IF@1900 hält das System nämlich nur so einen Run durch bevor es beim nächsten Ladescreen abschmiert. Da brauch ich schon Glück um den Rechner erfolgreich zu booten


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Du hättest auch 20 Runs machen können und später die drei besten manuell aggregieren und hochladen können, wäre niemandem aufgefallen, aber psssst^^



Waaas geht sowas? Wie viele elendige runs ich schon in KCD hab die mir alles ruiniert haben^^
Man hat doch das Ergebnis automatisch nach 3 runs oder wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juli 2020)

Du deaktivierst im Overlay-Tab die "Run-History", dann machst du jeweils einzelne Runs bis du ein paar gute zusammen hast und bastelst dir im Aggregation-Tab mit den drei schönsten Ergebnissen dein selbst-aggregiertes Resultat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das hast du aber nicht von mir. ^^


----------



## Duvar (15. Juli 2020)

Macht mal raus die Funktion, soll fair bleiben^^


----------



## Da_Obst (15. Juli 2020)

Ich find das schon praktisch. 
Man könnte ja im Ergebnis einen Vermerk einfügen, dass die Werte automatisch, bzw. manuell aggregiert wurden. Falls man dahingehend Bedenken hat.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (16. Juli 2020)

Duvar schrieb:


> Macht mal raus die Funktion, soll fair bleiben^^



Da hat Duvar schon recht. Mit fairen Benchmarks hat das nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## TheOpenfield (16. Juli 2020)

Also wenn das schon an der Fairness kratzen soll, dann würde ich eher überlegen, ob die Benchmarkszene und Testanforderungen überhaupt geeignet sind. 

Ich vermute allerdings, dass es sich hier um "Vorteile" knapp über dem Bereich der Messgenauigkeit handelt - für die grundsätzliche Staffelung und Leistungsbeurteilung also komplett irrelevant und damit höchstens für die Kopf-an-Kopf "Bencher" ein geringfügiger Vorteil (was mMn ohnehin nicht Sinn und Zweck des Community-Benchmarks ist).

Die Aggregation dient überwiegend dazu, Ausschläge nach unten rauszufiltern (wenn etwas im Hintergrund dazwischenfunkt). Nennenswerte Ausreißer nach oben sollte es beim Benchen auf einem "durchschnittlich sauberen" System und einer guten Benchmarkszene nicht geben. 

PS: Gilt natürlich nur, wenn man sich auch bei der manuellen Aggregation an die Aggregations-Vorgaben von Seite 1 hält.


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Da hat Duvar schon recht. Mit fairen Benchmarks hat das nichts mehr zu tun.



Das schon, allerdings gibt es dafür doch sicher eine bessere Lösung als einfach nur stumpf tolle Features aus CFX zu löschen.



TheOpenfield schrieb:


> Also wenn das schon an der Fairness kratzen soll, dann würde ich eher überlegen, ob die Benchmarkszene und Testanforderungen überhaupt geeignet sind.



Naja, fair finde ich das hier schon. Man muss sich halt eine 2080Ti kaufen wenn man oben mitspielen möchte. 



> Ich vermute allerdings, dass es sich hier um "Vorteile" knapp über dem Bereich der Messgenauigkeit handelt - für die grundsätzliche Staffelung und Leistungsbeurteilung also komplett irrelevant und damit höchstens für die Kopf-an-Kopf "Bencher" ein geringfügiger Vorteil (was mMn ohnehin nicht Sinn und Zweck des Community-Benchmarks ist).



Bei mir ist der Performanceverlust zwischen dem ersten und letzten Run bei so 5-7fps.


----------



## Duvar (16. Juli 2020)

Na ja früher hat man nur ein run gemacht bzw einfach sein bestes Resultat gepostet aus 100 Versuchen, nun muss man 3 mal den Bench laufen lassen, was ich auch gut finde, nur wenn man diese Funktion dadurch aushebelt, dass man nun einfach 100 runs macht, die 3 Besten rausfischt und dies dann zu einem Resultat merged, ist auch nicht Sinn der Sache, da kannst du dir gleich die 3 runs sparen und einfach dein Top Resultat (bestehend aus einem run) posten und fertig.


----------



## Taxxor (18. Juli 2020)

Wenn du es nach ein paar Wiederholungen schaffst, drei valide Runs zusammen zu bekommen, dann hast du aber ja im Grunde auch die besten Runs dort drin(Wobei die 5% Varianz in den P1, die PCGH hier zugesteht, schon recht viel ist).

War dein erster Run besonders gut, müssen die nächsten ebenfalls so gut sein, um zu zählen. War er eher schlecht, wird er durch die nächsten Runs, die besser sind, dann zum Ausreißer und muss wiederholt werden.


Außerdem ist die Aggregation Page ja einzig aus dem Grund gekommen, weil manche eben das Overlay nicht nutzen wollen, weil sie Angst vor minimalen Performance Einbußen haben. PCGH nutzt es für die Tests selbst ja soweit mir bekannt auch nicht.
Ohne Overlay wird das mit der Run History natürlich schwer, wenn man nichts sieht, dafür kann man die Aufnahmen dann hier nachträglich mit den gleichen Ausreißer Settings aggregieren.


----------



## Falcony6886 (19. Juli 2020)

So, ich habe mich mal mit dem Speicher beschäftigt und ein stabiles Alltags-Setting mit DDR4-3800 CL16 bei 1,42 V gefunden. Ist noch nicht vollends ausgelotet, da mir diese Woche die Zeit fehlte. Finde die Performance bei Battlefield dennoch unterirdisch:

Falcony6886|AMD Ryzen 9 3900X|3,8 GHz + Boost|12c/24t|16 GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-16-16-32-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 2080|208,4|159|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ein Screen vom RAM-Tuning:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, da geht noch mehr. Sobald ich mehr Ruhe habe, setze ich mich nochmal daran!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (26. Juli 2020)

Alle neuen Werte sind drin


----------



## Taxxor (31. Juli 2020)

So, auch mal ein bisschen mit dem RAM gespielt

Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-19-19-36-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|217,4|140|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die P99 streuen potenziell schon sehr je nach Zeitfenster, da sind 3700X in der Liste, die ähnliche avg haben, aber 20FPS mehr bei den P99, bei genauerer Analyse sogar 30-40FPS mehr bei den P99.9
Wenn jemand den Hotkey auch nur ne halbe Sekunde zu früh drückt, kann das schon vorkommen, weil die FPS in der letzten halben Sekunde des Benchmarks stark einbrechen.
Ich starte, wie beschrieben, sobald der Mann mit der Hand nach vorne zeigt, Hotkey W nahezu gleichzeitig gedrückt.
Wer schon startet sobald die Hand gehoben wird und evtl ne halbe Sekunde nach dem Hotkey erst mit W losfährt, hat am Ende vmtl wesentlich bessere P99 als jemand der z.B. mit der Handbewegung nach vorne erst W und dann den Hotkey drückt und am Ender der 20s mit seinem Panzer 5m weiter vorne ist

Gerade mal selbst getestet, wenn ich den Hotkey drücke sobald die Hand in der Luft ist, aber dann erst losfahre wenn er nach vorne zeigt, hab ich direkt mal 157 statt 140 bei den P99.

Würde der Bench entweder 15 oder 25 Sekunden gehen, wären die Werte also  wohl besser vergleichbar, so ein FPS Einbruch exakt ne halbe Sekunde vor Ende der 20s ist schon sehr unglücklich platziert.


----------



## PhoenixMDA (1. August 2020)

Also bei P1 liege ich auf jeden Fall schlechter als die anderen 9900k, bei nen guten Run packt er mal P1 207.
PhoenixMDA|9900K|5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,9)|8c/16t|4x8GB DDR4-4400|CL17-17-32-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 2080 |274.43|201.64|PhoenixMDA


----------



## Epidendrum (1. August 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> So, auch mal ein bisschen mit dem RAM gespielt
> 
> Taxxor|AMD Ryzen 7 3700X|3,6Ghz + Boost|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3600|CL16-19-19-36-1T|AMD Radeon RX5700XT|217,4|140|Link
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich fühle mich da jetzt mal angesprochen 

Also ich habe meine Durchläufe exakt so gemacht, wie beschrieben (gleichzeitig losfahren und Bench starten). Mir ist da jetzt keine große Schwankung aufgefallen - der Buckel in den Frameverläufen zum Ende jedes 20-Sekunden Intervalls war immer klar und reproduzierbar ausgeprägt. Die Szene länger messen wird schwierig, weil am oberen Ende des Schuttberges ein Speicherpunkt kommt und der nächst Durchgang dann ab diesem Punkt beginnen würde.

Die ganze Geschichte hängt extrem am RAM, da bewegst du dich mit 3600 CL16-19-19-36 (und vermutlich tRFC des Todes) eher im Mittelfeld. Gegenüber deinem ersten Ergebnis hast du ja auch ganz ordentlich zugelegt!

Zum Vergleich AIDA mit der damals gebenchten Konfig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und nochmal die Aktuelle, wobei das noch nicht 100%-BF5-stabil läuft, wahrscheinlich fehlt noch etwas VDimm - aber sobald ich das Setting stabil habe, gibts nochmal einen Durchgang von mir  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taxxor (1. August 2020)

Epidendrum schrieb:


> Die ganze Geschichte hängt extrem am RAM, da bewegst du dich mit 3600 CL16-19-19-36 (und vermutlich tRFC des Todes) eher im Mittelfeld. Gegenüber deinem ersten Ergebnis hast du ja auch ganz ordentlich zugelegt!


Nachdem alles bisherige immer abgestürzt oder komplett nicht mehr gebootet hat, hab ich mit dem DRAM Calculator die "Bad Bin" Settings benutzt, die waren dann die einzigen, die funktioniert haben.

tRFC ist 302 ich glaube das ist gar nicht mal so hoch. Meine Latenz liegt bei 67ns.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja ich hab ordentlich zugelegt, aber auch gleichmäßig in allen Bereichen, daher verwunderte es mich, dass du etwas weniger average aber 20 mehr P99 hast, ich hätte erwartet dass du dann auch im bereich 240/164 liegst


----------



## Epidendrum (1. August 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Nachdem alles bisherige immer abgestürzt oder komplett nicht mehr gebootet hat, hab ich mit dem DRAM Calculator die "Bad Bin" Settings benutzt, die waren dann die einzigen, die funktioniert haben.
> 
> tRFC ist 302 ich glaube das ist gar nicht mal so hoch. Meine Latenz liegt bei 67ns.
> 
> Und ja ich hab ordentlich zugelegt, aber auch gleichmäßig in allen Bereichen, daher verwunderte es mich, dass du etwas weniger average aber 20 mehr P99 hast, ich hätte erwartet dass du dann auch im bereich 240/164 liegst



Also tRFC 302 ist schon ganz ordentlich, hätte da jetzt einen deutlich höheren Wert erwartet!

Bei meinem Ergebnis limitiert wohl teilweise die Vega - bei gleicher RAM-Konfig brachte GPU-OC nochmal einen guten Schub obenrum (ohne GPU-OC 200,24/159,7 mit OC 213,61/163,91, siehe auch Seite 17 #163)

VG
Epi


----------



## Ion (1. August 2020)

Ihr habt Probleme. tRFC liegt bei mir irgendwo bei 600 oder so. Lustigerweise habe ich höhere Latenzen, wenn ich den Wert auf 520 oder niedriger stelle!


----------



## Epidendrum (1. August 2020)

Ion schrieb:


> Ihr habt Probleme. tRFC liegt bei mir irgendwo bei 600 oder so. Lustigerweise habe ich höhere Latenzen, wenn ich den Wert auf 520 oder niedriger stelle!



Du hast vermutlich auch keine B-Dies, oder? Der niedrige tRFC-Wert reisst ggü. E-Dies & Co. nochmal ordentlich was raus... @Taxxor vllt. kommst du da auch noch ein Stück runter - mal mit 288/270 probieren... ich hänge auf 285 bei 3800 Mhz, die letzte Stufe auf 266 packt meiner leider auch nicht.


----------



## Taxxor (1. August 2020)

Epidendrum schrieb:


> Bei meinem Ergebnis limitiert wohl teilweise die Vega


Definitiv, sieht man auch wenn man auf deinen Link klickt. Zu 24% warst du im GPU Limit. Gut, das erklärt die "niedrigen" avg fps



Epidendrum schrieb:


> vllt. kommst du da auch noch ein Stück runter - mal mit 288/270 probieren... ich hänge auf 285 bei 3800 Mhz, die letzte Stufe auf 266 packt meiner leider auch nicht.



Ich kenne mich mit RAM OC so gut wie Null aus und bin schon froh, dass die "Fast" Config mit "Bad Bin" vom DRAM Calculator so funktioniert, alle anderen, selbst auf "Safe", führten dazu dass der PC einfach ausging und auch nicht mehr hochgefahren ist.
Ich wüsste auch nicht welcher  Wert es nun exakt ist, der dafür sorgt dass es nun klappt.
Der tRFC wird beim Bad Bin allerdings gar nicht angegeben, also die 302 waren das Setting von A0 Medium Quality Fast, auf High Quality ginge er auf 288.
Das einzige was sich zwischen A0 und Bad Bin unterscheidet ist tRC (46 zu 58) und die Haupttimings(15-15-15-15-30 zu 16-16-19-19-36). Alle anderen Werte bleiben gleich


----------



## Epidendrum (1. August 2020)

Taxxor schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich mit RAM OC so gut wie Null aus und bin schon froh, dass die "Fast" Config mit "Bad Bin" vom DRAM Calculator so funktioniert, alle anderen, selbst auf "Safe", führten dazu dass der PC einfach ausging und auch nicht mehr hochgefahren ist.
> Ich wüsste auch nicht welcher  Wert es nun exakt ist, der dafür sorgt dass es nun klappt.
> Der tRFC wird beim Bad Bin allerdings gar nicht angegeben, also die 302 waren das Setting von A0 Medium Quality Fast, auf High Quality ginge er auf 288.
> Das einzige was sich zwischen A0 und Bad Bin unterscheidet ist tRC (46 zu 58) und die Haupttimings(15-15-15-15-30 zu 16-16-19-19-36). Alle anderen Werte bleiben gleich



Wow, da hast du wohl wirklich einen "Bad Bin" oder es hakt an anderer Stelle. Mit Spannungskeule und ggf. einem Lüfter über den Dimms sollte da schon mehr drin sein. Naja, oft ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit wie eine Stufe rauf oder runter bei procODT oder den CAD_Bus Werten, die über stabil oder BSOD entscheiden  Ob sich das Ganze dann letztlich lohnt steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt... Abseits von diesem Bench bist du jedenfalls in "Real World Gaming" mit deiner 5700XT durchwegs schneller unterwegs, als ich mit meiner Heizgurke!

VG
Epi


----------



## Falcony6886 (2. August 2020)

Geht mir genauso wie dir, @Taxxor. Ich habe mich auch einfach mit dem DRAM Calculator herangetastet, bei mir funktionierten allerdings die „Manual“-Profile mit einer Mischung aus „Fast“ von diesem High Quality Setting ganz gut. Ich musste dann auch nur bei ProcODT etc. noch ein wenig justieren, bis es zu 100% Karhu-/AIDA- und Game-Stable war!

Ich komme mit den G.Skill B-Dies allerdings auch nicht auf CL15-15-15-35 oder gar CL14, nicht mal bei DDR4-3600 und Subtimings auf Auto (ist ein 16 GB DDR4-3600 CL16-16-16-36 Kit). Er bootet dann gar nicht erst. Habe aber auch maximal 1,45 V Spannung auf den RAM gejagt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxxor (6. August 2020)

Meiner läuft jetzt auf 1.37V, empfohlem vom Calculator waren 1.36 und das war original ein 3200CL15 Kit


----------



## Epidendrum (9. August 2020)

B-Dies skalieren i.d.R gut mit Spannung, bis 1,45 V sind  überhaupt kein Thema, darüber kann es Probleme mit der Temperatur geben - die zicken gerne mit schärferen Sub-Timings ab etwa 53 °C. Gerade wenn die Dimms keinen Temperatursensor haben und der Luftstrom im Gehäuse nicht optimal ist, kann das beim RAM-Tweaking sehr tückisch sein, weil man da geneigt ist, an allen erdenklichen Parametern zu schrauben, die Luder aber einfach nicht stabil laufen möchten... Insofern ist es durchaus ratsam, einen kleinen Lüfter über die Riegel zu hängen, das kann viel Frust beim Optimieren ersparen!
Habe bei mir einen 80 mm BeQuiet Gehäuselüfter aus seinem Rahmen getrennt und mit einer gebastelten Halterung direkt über die Dimms gehängt, bei unhörbaren 600 rpm läuft mein RAM auch mit 1,5 V nach mehreren Stunden Karhu nicht über 47 °C. Aktuell liegen 1,47 V bei 3733 an, das 3800er-Setting bekomme ich einfach nicht stabil, vermutlich macht meine CPU die 1900 FCLK doch nicht mit  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VG (und sorry für noch mehr off-topic ^^) 
Epi


----------



## Ex3cut3r (16. August 2020)

Ex3cut3r|Ryzen 5 3600 non X |XFR On|6/12|32GB DDR4 3733|CL16-15-15-32|RTX 2080|186,3|122,4|CapFrameX - c2489eb9-a670-4aed-9a74-3028ba9e6651 - Sessioncollection


----------



## Epidendrum (21. August 2020)

Ex3cut3r schrieb:


> Ex3cut3r|Ryzen 5 3600 non X |XFR On|6/12|32GB DDR4 3733|CL16-15-15-32|RTX 2080|186,3|122,4|CapFrameX - c2489eb9-a670-4aed-9a74-3028ba9e6651 - Sessioncollection



Da sollte deutlich mehr drin sein (s. Ergebnis McZonk mit schwächerer GPU/RAM)! Subs nicht optimiert? Asynchroner FCLK/MemTakt? Was spricht der Aida64 Cache und Mem Bench? Mit diesen Primär-Timings und entsprechenden Subs solltest du bei Aida irgendwo im Bereich 65 ns Latenz liegen...


----------



## Ex3cut3r (28. August 2020)

Epidendrum schrieb:


> Da sollte deutlich mehr drin sein (s. Ergebnis McZonk mit schwächerer GPU/RAM)! Subs nicht optimiert? Asynchroner FCLK/MemTakt? Was spricht der Aida64 Cache und Mem Bench? Mit diesen Primär-Timings und entsprechenden Subs solltest du bei Aida irgendwo im Bereich 65 ns Latenz liegen...


Stimmt CPU @ 4.3 | DDR4 @ 3800mhz CL 16-14-14

CapFrameX - 2e3ca97d-c721-4239-94be-9e8b05888e3d - Sessioncollection

McZonk Ergebniss mit dem 3600X kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hat er vlt. mit DX11 gebencht? DX12 stockt gerne mal auch im Benchmark. DX11 glatt wie Sau. Oder liegt an der AMD Karte gegen Turing. Vlt. spuckt Navi im DX12 CPU Limit mehr Frames als Turing aus. Anders kann ich mir das auch nicht erklären.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thuNDa (5. November 2020)

thuNDa|Intel Core i7-8700K|5,0 GHz|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3900|CL15-20-40-2T|Nvidia Geforce GTX 1080|225.3|176.5|Link|

so hab ich gebenched: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8PiMvtsqkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2021)

Holy ...

Schnelltest mit dem nun zu 99,9 Prozent ausoptimierten GPU-Rig 2021: *380,1/234 Fps *(Avg./P1). Curve-optimierter 5950X mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und aktivem SAM. Kein GPU-OC, nur ein schneller Run. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG
Raff


----------



## Cleriker (5. Januar 2021)

Die frametimes sehen ja mal stark aus! Fast schon langweilig...  
Gratulation!


----------



## blautemple (6. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Holy ...
> 
> Schnelltest mit dem nun zu 99,9 Prozent ausoptimierten GPU-Rig 2021: *380,1/234 Fps *(Avg./P1). Curve-optimierter 5950X mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und aktivem SAM. Kein GPU-OC, nur ein schneller Run.
> 
> ...


Wenn ihr wüsstet wie kurz ich davor bin eine 6900XT zu bestellen um dann AMD und Nvidia im CPU Limit zu vergleichen ^^
Sowas macht es mir nicht leichter


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Januar 2021)

Das mache ich übrigens gerade in 25 Spielen. Inklusive Vergleich SMT an vs. SMT aus (32T vs. 16C). Stay tuned. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (7. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das mache ich übrigens gerade in 25 Spielen. Inklusive Vergleich SMT an vs. SMT aus (32T vs. 16C). Stay tuned.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Coole Sache. Hast du gerade mal die Nvidia Werte für BF:V. Die scheinen was an der Performance gedreht zu haben:








						CapFrameX - 85abec7e-5102-4e13-a556-cf730ada082a - Sessioncollection
					






					capframex.com
				




Mittlerweile komme ich der Performance näher für die ich früher tricksen musste.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2021)

Bisher nicht.

Schritt #1 bestand daraus, den Ryzen 9 5950X maximal auszuquetschen. Done.
Schritt #2 war die Messreihe SMT an vs. SMT off mit einer Radeon RX 6900 XT. Done.
Schritt #3 folgt morgen: Das Ganze nochmal mit einer Geforce RTX 3090.

Wozu der Aufriss? GPU-Testsystem 2021 aufsetzen und dabei Erkenntnisse gewinnen, die an unsere Leser weitergereicht werden. 

(Schritt #4: Retest aller Grafikkarten mit der System- und Benchmark-Revision ab Ende Januar. Derzeit habe ich "Urlaub". )

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (7. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bisher nicht.
> 
> Schritt #1 bestand daraus, den Ryzen 9 5950X maximal auszuquetschen. Done.
> Schritt #2 war die Messreihe SMT an vs. SMT off mit einer Radeon RX 6900 XT. Done.
> ...


Ein Träumchen, dann warte ich mal gespannt auf die Ergebnisse und kämpfe derweil mit mir selbst nicht doch noch die 6900 XT zu bestellen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Januar 2021)

Grad gibt's immer wieder welche um 1.250 Euro ... 

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (7. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Grad gibt's immer wieder welche um 1.250 Euro ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Mindfactory ist offen 

Ich sollte mal lieber schlafen gehen...


----------



## blautemple (12. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Grad gibt's immer wieder welche um 1.250 Euro ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Morgen sollte die 6900 XT da sein. Dann wird das CPU Limit bei Nvidia und AMD auch von mir untersucht.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schnelltest mit dem nun zu 99,9 Prozent ausoptimierten GPU-Rig 2021: *380,1/234 Fps *(Avg./P1). Curve-optimierter 5950X mit Radeon RX 6900 XT und aktivem SAM. Kein GPU-OC, nur ein schneller Run.


Ja, krass. Der Treiberoverhead, bzw. geringere Overhead macht echt verdammt viel aus. Hatte mit meiner übertakteten RX 5700 + 3950X fast 300 FPS. ^^


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Ja, krass. Der Treiberoverhead, bzw. geringere Overhead macht echt verdammt viel aus. Hatte mit meiner übertakteten RX 5700 + 3950X fast 300 FPS. ^^


Wobei ich die P1 Werte nicht so pralle finde. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet nachdem die Avg Werte so krass gestiegen sind.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Wobei ich die P1 Werte nicht so pralle finde. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet nachdem die Avg Werte so krass gestiegen sind.


Kommt wahrscheinlich von der CPU. Hab mal was von der Regel gehört letztens, dass  die Min-FPS meistens von den Interconnects der CPUs kommen. Zen 3 hat ja immer noch den IF und BF V haut ziemlich viele Threads raus, die untereinander kommunizieren müssen. Ich würde gerne mal wissen, ob ein 5800X hierbei stärker wäre.


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Januar 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Morgen sollte die 6900 XT da sein. Dann wird das CPU Limit bei Nvidia und AMD auch von mir untersucht.


Wie gerne würde ich auch eine 6900 XT ordern und eigene Untersuchungen anstellen... Aber ich fürchte, dann baumelt mein Kopf am Vordach nach dem Kauf der RTX 3090.


----------



## gaussmath (15. Januar 2021)

Der Anteil der Leute, die eine RTX 3090 gekauft haben, ist echt verdammt hoch hier im Forum. Nvidia kann echt jeden Preis nehmen...


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. Januar 2021)

Das stimmt! Aber AMD schlägt ja gerade auch mächtig oben drauf... Der Markt ist verrückt. Echt bitter, wenn jetzt jemand nach einer Empfehlung im 800 Euro Bereich fragt und man dann mit Mühe und Not eine GTX 1660 Super oder eine RX 580/RX 5500 mit einem Sechskerner kombinieren kann...


----------



## TurricanM3 (27. Juni 2021)

Hoffentlich hat einer von euch eine Idee. Stehe hier vor einem seltsamen Problem und komme nicht dahinter. Probiere schon drei Tage herum. 
Ich hab am 20.06 mal gebencht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann vier Tage  später um was zu testen und komme nur noch auf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht sind die FT auch deutlich zackiger.
Mein Problem ist, ich komme absolut nicht mehr auf den P1 Wert von oben. Hab schon hinter mir: CMOS clear, alle möglichen UEFI settings durchprobiert (auch IF1866, bzw. das alte Profil), CapframeX neue Version, BF V settings resettet, shader cache gelöscht, origin cache gelöscht, Game repariert, DDU drüber laufen lassen, Energieprofil resettet, AMD Treiber neu installiert, aber nix. P1 ist und bleibt nun viel schlechter. Ich habe sogar schon Win auf eine zweite SSD neu installiert, aber das ändert auch nichts.
Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann? Bin inzwischen echt komplett ratlos.
Kommt ihr aktuell noch auf eure Ergebnisse? Mein Sys ist in etwa so schnell wie das von @PCGH_Raff, ~190 P1 passen da nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (8. Juli 2021)

Die Tabelle ist zwar futsch, aber das hält mich nicht davon ab, euch den Wert des Pain-in-the-Ass-5950X zu präsentieren, den ich aktuell für die kommende Ausgabe tune:

PCGH_Dave | AMD Ryzen 9 5950X "PitA"| PBO + 300 MHz, Fmax, Dynamic-OC CCD0/CCD1 4,85/4,80 GHz | 16c/32t | 32 GiB DDR4-3800, IF 1.900 MHz | CL16-16-16-32-1T | Nvidia Geforce RTX 3090 @ 2,1 GHz | *303,5* | *224* | Link |

BÄM


----------



## Esenel (9. Juli 2021)

Esenel|Core i5 10400F (6c/12t)|4,0 GHz|32 GB DDR4-4000, CL17| RX 6700XT |234,3/165 Fps|Link

Du brauchst 3x so viel Watt wie der Kampfzwerg  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (9. Juli 2021)

Esenel schrieb:


> Du brauchst 3x so viel Watt wie der Kampfzwerg


Ein 11900K bräuchte vier mal so viel, obwohl er acht Kerne weniger hat


----------



## TurricanM3 (23. Juli 2021)

Also wenn ich mir die Werte von PCGH_Dave anschaue, das läuft ja bei jedem irgendwie ziemlich anders und passt nicht so recht zusammen.


----------



## Ion (23. Juli 2021)

TurricanM3 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Werte von PCGH_Dave anschaue, das läuft ja bei jedem irgendwie ziemlich anders und passt nicht so recht zusammen.


Da ist doch extra ein Link dabei, der die Zahlen bestätigt. Oder was meinst du? Die Frost Bite Engine hat schon immer gut mit vielen CPU-Kernen skaliert.


----------



## TurricanM3 (24. Juli 2021)

Na vergleich doch mal die Ergebnisse. Ich hab mehr avg, aber weniger P1 und nein, hier läuft nichts im Hintergrund das stört. Hatte sogar Win testweise neu installiert auf eine zweite SSD. Siehe meinen Beitrag weiter oben.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Ich tippe auf den RAM

In deinen Bildern oben ist zu sehen, dass du im ersten 3733 hattest, im zweiten Bild dann 3800.
Entweder sind die RAM Settings instabil (Fehlerkorrektur zu hoch) oder die 3733 waren straffer.


----------



## TurricanM3 (24. Juli 2021)

Fehlerkorrektur bei normalen UDIMMs? Der RAM läuft Karhu stable, daran liegt das nicht. Es war eine andere 5950X drin, die ein IF hole hatte. Daher der reduzierte Takt.
Ich hatte aber sogar die alte CPU wieder eingebaut, was die Ergebnisse auch nicht wieder gebessert hatte.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

Ja Fehlerkorrektur gibt es auch ohne ECC Module. Spannungen waren für den soc auch ausgelotet? Inkls Test ob man Durchsatz verliert bei zu niedriger soc voltage? Ansonsten einfach den gegen Test machen und mit 3733 vergleichen.


----------



## TurricanM3 (24. Juli 2021)

Hast du mal einen Link für die Behauptung? Ich hab das in Verbindung mit unserem normalen RAM ja noch nie gehört.
Ich hatte die CPU mit IF1866 aber doch wieder drin mit den gleichen settings. Die Ergebnisse sind aber so geblieben. Es kann nicht daran liegen. Hab mit Aida aber auch gegen gebencht und andere Tests spucken normale Ergebnisse aus. SOC etc. passt. Danke für deinen input.


----------



## Darkearth27 (24. Juli 2021)

https://www.amd.com/system/files/TechDocs/24593.pdf
		


Punkt 7


----------



## snakeeyes111 (2. August 2021)

snakeeyes111|Intel Core i9-10900K|5,3 GHz|10c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4000|CL14-14-34-2T|Radeon RX 6900xt|318,6|232,1|Link

SAM/rBar off


snakeeyes111|Intel Core i9-10900K|5,3 GHz|10c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4000|CL14-14-34-2T|Radeon RX 6900xt|242,7|175,8|Link

SAM/rBar on


----------



## Birdy84 (28. August 2021)

Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X|3,8 GHz + Boost + PBO + CO|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 3090|236,72|173,3|Link

Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X|3,8 GHz + Boost + PBO|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 3090|241,4|173,3|Link

Birdy84|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X|3,8 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32GiB DDR4-3800|CL16-19-16-36-1T|Nvidia Geforce RTX 3090|242,0|192,1|Link

Nachdem mich @PCGH_Dave s Post letztens stutzig gemacht hat, weil er über geringere Spieleleistung mit aktiviertem CO berichtet hatte, habe ich mein Sys auch mal mit einem Spiel (statt nur Cinebench) gegengeprüft. Obwohl Cinebench mit meinen Einstellungen eindeutig eine höhere Punkzahl ausgegeben hat, decken sich die Messungen von BF5 mit Daves Erfahrung.


----------



## Darkearth27 (4. September 2021)

Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 5900X|PBO + CO + 200|12C/24T|32 GiB DDR4-3800|CL14-16-14-28-1T|AMD Radeon RX 6900XT |372|245.4|Link

Mal ein aktuellen Bench hingelegt, auch wenn der Titel nicht mehr genutzt wird.



Spoiler: Settings RAM OC + GPU OC






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanM3 (10. November 2021)

Hat mal jemand den Bench mit einem 12900k laufen gelassen? Wie verhält es sich da mit den e-Cores, sind die eher hinderlich? Normal skaliert das ja noch mit 8+ Kernen.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. November 2021)

TurricanM3 schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand den Bench mit einem 12900k laufen gelassen? Wie verhält es sich da mit den e-Cores, sind die eher hinderlich? Normal skaliert das ja noch mit 8+ Kernen.


Das Spiel ist immer noch Teil des CPU-Index  
Zwischen 12900K und 12700K liegen genau 4 Fps. Also die vier zusätzlichen E-Cores des 12900K bringen nicht mal etwas bei der einer Engine, die sehr gut auf vielen CPU-Kernen skaliert. Hinderlich sind sie hingegen nicht, sie bringen nur kaum bis gar keine Vorteile. Das gilt aber für die meisten Spiele.


----------



## TurricanM3 (10. November 2021)

Das sieht ja beim 5900X/5950X besser aus. Liegt dann vermutlich daran, dass die e-cores langsamer sind.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. November 2021)

Die E-Cores sollen vor allem die Anwendungsleistung erhöhen (was sie auch wirklich tun). Für die Spiele kommt es fast nur auf die P-Cores an. Ein 5950X hat gegenüber dem 5900X ja weitere vier "P-Cores", daher kann die Engine diese auch für mehr Performance verwenden.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. November 2021)

@PCGH_Dave, planst du eine Reparatur der Tabelle oder evtl. eine Übertragung an @blautemple? Anscheinend skaliert die Engine hier besser als beim Nachfolger, was es als Kuhmuhnitätstests weiter wertvoll macht. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. November 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave, planst du eine Reparatur der Tabelle oder evtl. eine Übertragung an @blautemple? Anscheinend skaliert die Engine hier besser als beim Nachfolger, was es als Kuhmuhnitätstests weiter wertvoll macht.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Wenn mich der Bock packt, kann ich die Tabelle mal neu machen. Dann sollten wir nur überlegen, ob wir die ganzen alten Werte drin lassen wollen, oder neue machen. Irgendwann wird Dice ja hoffentlich 2042 patchen.


----------



## blautemple (28. November 2021)

Ich brauche schnelleren Ram:








						CapFrameX - 08caab3d-649d-4a8d-99f2-c19da385ce39 - Sessioncollection
					






					www.capframex.com


----------



## Da_Obst (29. November 2021)

Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen und sämtliche Ergebnisse in eine Tabelle eingetragen. 



Spoiler




UsernameProzessorCPU-TaktKerne/ThreadsArbeitsspeicherRAM-TimingsGrafikkarteAverage-FpsP99Cloud-IDblautempleIntel Core i9-10900K5,3 GHz10c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266CL16-16-36-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti291,7233LinkEsenelIntel Core i9-10900K
5,3 GHz10c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266CL17-17-37-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti288,4233LinkcoldastopIntel Core i9-9900KS5,2 GHz (Cache: 4,8)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-4266CL17-17-17-37-2TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti269,4219LinkbisonigorIntel Core i9-9900KS5,4 GHz (Cache: 5,0)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-4700CL18-20-20-38-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti268,0222LinkgaussmathIntel Core i9-10920X~4,6GHz Mesh 3,2 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3733CL15-16-15-34-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti262,9209LinkWoiferl94Intel Core i9 9820X5 GHz Core/3,3 GHz Mesh10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-4000CL16-17-16-32-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti254,1189LinkPCGH GPU-Rig 2020+ AMD Ryzen 9 3900X4,5 GHz (fixed)12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3800CL14-15-14-26-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti251,1190LinkDa_ObstAMD Ryzen 9 3900X4,3-4,5 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3600CL14-15-14-14-28-38-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT251,1170LinkMcZonk2AMD Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-19-16-38-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT244,2162LinkDarkearth27AMD Ryzen 9 3900X4,4 - 4,55 GHz12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-19-16-36-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080 Ti236,5171LinkPCGH_DaveIntel Core i9-9900K5,0 GHz (Cache: 4,7)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-4400CL19-19-19-39-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti219,9174LinkSchrottiIntel Core i9-7900X5,0 GHz10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-3400CL16-18-18-36-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti216,5173LinkEpidendrumAMD Ryzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-16-16-32-1TAMD RX Vega 56213,6164LinkMcZonkAMD Ryzen 5 3600X3,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t32 GiB DDR4-3600CL16-19-16-38-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT213,6142LinksifusandersAMD Ryzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-19-16-36-1TAMD Radeon VII210,1141LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-10900K3,7 GHz + Boost10c/20t32 GiB DDR4-2933CL16-18-18-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti209,3170
LinkFalcony6886AMD Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-16-16-32-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080208,4159LinkPCGH_RaffIntel Core i7-6900K4,2 GHz (Cache; 3,69)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3056CL14-15-15-28-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti206,2166LinkedelhamsterAMD Ryzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-16-16-42-1TAMD Radeon VII
202,1136LinkPCGH
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X3,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti200,0155LinkPCGHIntel Core i9-9900K3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-36-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080 Ti199,9164LinkHisNAMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X4,3 - 4.5 GHz24c/24t
128 GiB DDR4-3600CL18-19-21-21-1TNvidia Geforce Titan RTX198,2129LinkTaxxorAMD Ryzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3133CL14-14-14-32-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700 XT196,4128LinkFalcony6886AMD Ryzen 5 36003,6 GHz + Boost6c/12t
32 GiB DDR4-3733CL16-19-17-36-1TAMD Radeon RX 5700
175,8112Linkt670iAMD Ryzen 7 3700X3,6 GHz + Boost8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-22-18-34-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2070 Super175,2133LinkVaxyAMD Ryzen 5 3600X3,8 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL16-18-18-38-1TAMD Radeon RX Vega 56173,9118LinkMarcuardIntel Core i7-8700K3,7 GHz + Boost6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-2666CL16-18-18-38-2TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080173,47136Linkwuchzael
AMD Ryzen 7 1700X4,0 GHz8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3400CL14-14-14-34-1TAMD Radeon RX Vega 64167,8104LinkDarkearth27AMD Ryzen 3800X3.9 GHz + Boost8c/16t
32 GiB DDR4-3800CL16-19-16-38-1TAMD Radeon RX 570 (4GB)165,2125LinkFalcony6886AMD Ryzen 7 17004,0 GHz (fixed)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-17-17-28-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2080150,0113LinkSchrottiIntel Core i9-7920X2,8 GHz + Boost12c/24t16 Gib DDR4-280015-15-15-35-2TNvidia Geforce GTX 1650143,2106LinkH3rr7w3rgAMD Ryzen 7 17003,7 GHz (fixed)8c/16t32 GiB DDR4-3200CL13-15-15-32-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080140,7110LinkSk3ptizistIntel Core i7-4790K4,0 GHz + Boost4c/8t16 GiB-DDR3-2400CL10-12-12-31-2TAMD R9 Fury Nitro140,1111LinkBelaxAMD Ryzen 7 1700X3,75 GHz (fixed)8c/16t16 GiB DDR4-3000CL16-16-16-35-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1070132,690LinkTrueRomance AMD Ryzen 5 26004,0 GHz6c/12t16 GiB DDR4-3200CL14-14-14-34-1TNvidia Geforce GTX 1080
129,493LinkwuchzaelAMD Ryzen 5 14003,8 GHz4c/8t
16 GiB DDR4-3000CL16-18-18-38-1TNvidia Geforce RTX 2060 Super100,471
Link


----------



## gaussmath (29. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich brauche schnelleren Ram:


Wieso, willst du die 400 knacken? ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

Dank @Da_Obst fulminanten Einsatzes, ist der Benchmark wieder live 
Her mit den neuen Werten! Ich werde die Tabelle später noch etwas stutzen und feintunen, und den Thread auch noch durchgehen, da sind vielleicht noch andere Werte versteckt. Aber lasst euch davon nicht aufhalten.

Edit: Da wir ja immer noch auf ein Design mit einer Breite wie im Mittelalter setzen, habe ich die ganze Tabelle jetzt entsprechend gekürzt. Neue Beiträge sind bitte nach dem gekürzten Schema zu posten, danke!


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2021)

Super Arbeit @Da_Obst 

Dann will ich gleich mal mitmachen bevor morgen der neue Ram kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|16c/24t|32 GiB DDR5-5600, CL36, 2T|RTX 3090|324,5|238|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|16c/24t|32 GiB DDR5-5600, CL36, 2T|RTX 3090|324,5|238|Link


34 Fps mehr als dein 10900K und fast gleiche P1 – die 1.000€ haben sich gelohnt 
Aber ja, ich weiß, es liegt am RAM und so 

Tabelle ist fresh gemacht, uffgerummt, wie der Hesse sa'chen würde und wartet auf weitere Ergebnisse. 

@PCGH_Raff Warum hast du dein Hammer-Ergebnis in Beitrag #289 nicht richtig eingereicht, sondern nur als Screenshot? Dann wärst du jetzt auf Platz 1  So ist dein oller 3900X zumindest noch in den Top Ten, besser als nichts ^^

Spiel lädt, ich will mal schauen, wo mein optimierter 5600X landet. Zur Not mit RX 6900 XT Holzhammer, die ich zufällig gerade im Homeoffice nutze. #scheißaufbf2042


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> 34 Fps mehr als dein 10900K und fast gleiche P1 – die 1.000€ haben sich gelohnt
> Aber ja, ich weiß, es liegt am RAM und so
> 
> Tabelle ist fresh gemacht, uffgerummt, wie der Hesse sa'chen würde und wartet auf weitere Ergebnisse.
> ...


Als ob ich aufrüste weil es sich "lohnt". Das ist bei mir schon lange kein antrieb mehr...

Der 10900K ist halt noch immer ein Biest, besonders wenn man bedenkt wie alt die Architektur ist.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

Ich habe übrigens mal die veralteten PCGH-Werte aus dem CPU-Index von damals herausgenommen. Falls ihr aktuelle Vergleichswerte wollt, sagt einfach einen Ton, dann füge ich ein paar CPUs ein.


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2021)

Ich glaube ich teste mal ohne HT. Vllt nutzt das Spiel dann die E-Cores. Die sollten ja mehr Leistung bringen als die zusätzlichen Threads durch HT.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

Die E-Cores sind doch gerade mal auf 7700K-Niveau, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das etwas bringt. Aber teste es gerne mal.


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2021)

Mein Hoffnung war dass das Spiel anstatt der virtuellen Threads dann auf die E-Kerne springt, die ja deutlich leistungsstärker als ein virtueller Thread sind. Ist aber leider nicht aufgegangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OK, die E-Kerne müssen aus sein:
blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-5600, CL36, 2T|RTX 3090|334|256|Link

@PCGH_Dave Wir müssen bitte nach P1 sortieren


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

Sie werden schon laufen, irgendwie. Aber sie bringen nun mal nicht die Leistung der P-Kerne. Technisch gesehen, hast du zwei Kerne Verlust gemacht ^^

Ich hab die E-Cores nur positiv beim 12600K aufgefasst, weil sie die 6-Kern-Schwäche bei Games aushebeln und für bessere Frametimes sorgen. Ansonsten scheinen die mir nicht fürs Zocken gemacht zu sein.


----------



## Darkearth27 (29. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Tabelle ist fresh gemacht, uffgerummt, wie der Hesse sa'chen würde und wartet auf weitere Ergebnisse.



Ich warte dann mal in Ruhe ab (selbst wenn Raff den 5950X raus holt, an dem komme ich wohl eh nicht vorbei  )


----------



## blautemple (29. November 2021)

OK, ausgehend von Raffs 380fps muss ich aus dem besseren Ram irgendwie 13% rausquetschen. Mal gucken ob sich das ausgeht. Interessant wird ob die P1 noch steigen. Die scheinen bei P-Cores only Bärenstark zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave|Ryzen 5 5600X|4,6 GHz|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3600, CL16, 1T|RTX 3080|241,9|176|Link

Auf jeden Fall schnellster Sechskerner, bis jetzt. Aber die CPU rennt gnadenlos ins PPT-Limit, sie mag also noch mehr saugen ^^ Ich starte mal eben neu und lasse sie mehr saugen 

*Edit:*
Okay, bisschen ging noch
PCGH_Dave|Ryzen 5 5600X|4,6 GHz|6c/12t|32 GiB DDR4-3600, CL16, 1T|RTX 3080|250,1|185|Link

Interessant: Gleicher Takt unter Last, aber weniger Taktfluktuationen, dank offenem Power-Limit.
Schon nice, ich erreiche damit fast die Leistung von Raffs altem 3900X - mit der Hälfte der Kerne. In BF V!


----------



## gaussmath (29. November 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> 34 Fps mehr als dein 10900K und fast gleiche P1 – die 1.000€ haben sich gelohnt
> Aber ja, ich weiß, es liegt am RAM und so


Liegt natürlich an der crappy Nvidia...


----------



## snakeeyes111 (29. November 2021)

Mein 5600c36 ist auch unterwegs. Dann werde ich hier auch noch mal den ein oder anderen da lassen.


----------



## blautemple (2. Dezember 2021)

So, jetzt heißt es üben mit dem neuen Ram. Gar nicht so einfach mit dem zickigen Bios. Ich hoffe mal das die Anpassungen vom Apex für Samsung Ram auch schnell am Hero ankommt...

blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6000, CL32, 2T|RTX 3090|354,2|269|Link

Ich bin übrigens dafür nach P1 zu sortieren


----------



## blautemple (2. Dezember 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Liegt natürlich an der crappy Nvidia...


Gib mir mal ein paar BIOS Updates. Dann habe ich die Werte mit der 6900XT. Und wehe hier benched jemand einen 12900K mit ner 6900XT


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2021)

Das nicht, aber den 5950XYZ ballere ich auf jeden Fall nochmal mit einer 6900 durch, bevor/falls wir umrüsten. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (2. Dezember 2021)

Und sobald Torsten mit dem 12900K für diese Ausgabe durch ist (er testet Mainboards), kann ich den Run mit einer 6900 XT übernehmen. Richtig spannend wird es eh erst im Frühjahr, gegen den 5950XT mit 3D-Cache dürfte es ein mickriger Achtkerner in BF5 schwer haben


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> So, jetzt heißt es üben mit dem neuen Ram. Gar nicht so einfach mit dem zickigen Bios. Ich hoffe mal das die Anpassungen vom Apex für Samsung Ram auch schnell am Hero ankommt...
> 
> blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6000, CL32, 2T|RTX 3090|354,2|269|Link
> 
> Ich bin übrigens dafür nach P1 zu sortieren


Der verlinkte Run passt nicht zu deinen Zahlen  Bitte den richtigen Link einfügen, sonst gibt es kein Update in der Liste, danke.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Der verlinkte Run passt nicht zu deinen Zahlen  Bitte den richtigen Link einfügen, sonst gibt es kein Update in der Liste, danke.


Ah Mist, da bin ich wohl in der Zeile verrutscht...
Reiche ich heute Abend nach.

@PCGH_Raff 
Hast du auch mal einen Run mit der 3090 gemacht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Dezember 2021)

Nope.

MfG
Raff


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich warte übrigens auf Werte vom 3900X, insbesondere auf Effizienz getrimmt. Nachdem ich jetzt schnelleren Ram da habe werde ich das jetzt auch angehen.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Der verlinkte Run passt nicht zu deinen Zahlen  Bitte den richtigen Link einfügen, sonst gibt es kein Update in der Liste, danke.


So, jetzt aber:
blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6000, CL32, 2T|RTX 3090|354,2|269|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2021)

Drin das Ding. Jetzt sind es immerhin 15-20 Prozent vom 10900K.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (3. Dezember 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Drin das Ding. Jetzt sind es immerhin 15-20 Prozent vom 10900K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eeeven (12. Dezember 2021)

eeeven|i9 12900K|5.2 GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133 CL16, 2T, G1||RTX 3090|354,7|228,5|Link

weitere Benches von mir für die, die es interessiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (12. Dezember 2021)

eeeven schrieb:


> eeeven|i9 12900K|5.2 GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133 CL16, 2T, G1||RTX 3090|354,7|228,5|Link
> 
> weitere Benches von mir für die, die es interessiert:
> 
> ...


Du musst 3 Durchläufe mit je 20s machen


----------



## eeeven (12. Dezember 2021)

Hatte ich auch, habe dann aber scheinbar nur einen hochgeladen? Egal - habs nun noch mal mit CL15 getestet. Schaut noch ein Stück besser aus 

eeeven|i9 12900K|5.2 GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133 CL15, 2T, G1|RTX 3090|358,2|235,0|Link

In dem Link sind jetzt 3 hintereinander getestete Ergebnisse drin. Oder ist da was falsch? Ich sehe bei deinem Link in der Liste z.B. auch nur ein Ergebnis.

Edit: Okay, habe jetzt gerafft, dass man die Ergtebnisse noch mitteln muss per *Aggregation*. Das steht aber im Startpost auch nirgends !?


----------



## gaussmath (12. Dezember 2021)

eeeven schrieb:


> Edit: Okay, habe jetzt gerafft, dass man die Ergtebnisse noch mitteln muss per *Aggregation*. Das steht aber im Startpost auch nirgends !?


Ne, steht so direkt nicht drin. Man muss CX einfach so wie im Folgenden konfigurieren, dann macht die Software alles Notwendige automatisch. @PCGH_Dave Kannst das ja noch im Startbeitrag ergänzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blautemple (12. Dezember 2021)

eeeven schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch, habe dann aber scheinbar nur einen hochgeladen? Egal - habs nun noch mal mit CL15 getestet. Schaut noch ein Stück besser aus
> 
> eeeven|i9 12900K|5.2 GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133 CL15, 2T, G1|RTX 3090|358,2|235,0|Link
> 
> ...


Interessant das die P1 gegen DDR5 so abfallen. Die AVG sind ja im Rahmen der Messtoleranz gleich.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (14. Dezember 2021)

Habe den Startpost etwas überarbeitet und übersichtlicher gestaltet.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (16. Dezember 2021)

Keine Ahnung warum mein p1 so viel schlechter ist, aber dafür ist alles andere um weiten besser. Ich musste tatsächlich eine GPU noch weiter hoch ziehen um die min fps und alles anzuheben. Gut möglich das mit noch mehr GPU oc noch mehr drin ist.... aber sollte ja in einem CPU test nicht so sein ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link

Werde die Tage nochmal schauen. Der Run ist mit rbar off. 

Denke die min und 0,1 ziehen meinen p1 brutal nach unten. Alles was danach kommt sieht ja recht brauchbar aus.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (16. Dezember 2021)

snakeeyes|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6000, CL34, 1T|6900xt|373|261|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gaussmath (16. Dezember 2021)

@snakeeyes111 Wie hast du den Cache getaktet? Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass da mehr FPS drin sind mit dem 12900K...


----------



## blautemple (16. Dezember 2021)

Eben, verglichen mit meinem Score kommt mir das sehr niedrig vor.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (16. Dezember 2021)

Cache ist auf auto. Ist im grunde mein daily.
Wie hattest du denn den Cache @blautemple ?


Avg sind das fast 20fps mehr  bei gleichen Takt wie bei dir, wenig finde ich das nicht. Das einzige was echt leicht abkackt ist p1... aber schau dir mal alle anderen Werte im Detail an. P1 täuscht da extrem.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (16. Dezember 2021)

Blautemple vs Snakeeyes.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Ahnung warum die beiden unten und p1 so schlecht ausfallen.

finde sieht allgmein sehr komisch aus. Da sacken so einige Werte ein wenig durch und andere eskalieren völlig. Würde das tatsächlich eher auf die 6900xt schieben.


----------



## blautemple (16. Dezember 2021)

snakeeyes111 schrieb:


> Blautemple vs Snakeeyes.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMD ist halt ein gutes Stück schneller in dem Titel in CPU Limit. Du bist AVG aber nur 5% vorne. Kannst du mal mit SAM testen?


----------



## snakeeyes111 (16. Dezember 2021)

snakeeyes|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6000, CL34, 1T|6900xt|396,5|279|Link

Virtualisierung noch zusätzlich aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einer mit rbar on



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach und dann noch das:

Time in GPU load limit (%)111
Frechheit ^^ in einem CPU test.... was passiert denn mit guten Ram on OC und nicht nur daily Setting.


----------



## Esenel (17. Dezember 2021)

Welch schlechte Min FPS die Schlange doch hat...
@snakeeyes111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (17. Dezember 2021)

Welche schlechten AVG FPS der @Esenel doch hat ^^. Aber sei dir gewiss, da werde ich noch mal nachgucken woran das liegt wenn der ram bei 6400 liegt.


----------



## eeeven (21. Dezember 2021)

Also gewinnt man hier wenn man R-Bar und Virtualisierung ausschaltet? Was ist denn das für ein CPU Test :p`?


----------



## McZonk (30. Dezember 2021)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gib mir mal ein paar BIOS Updates. Dann habe ich die Werte mit der 6900XT. Und wehe hier benched jemand einen 12900K mit ner 6900XT


Zur Stelle! 12900K mit schnellem Ram und in Verbindung mit der 6900 XT herrscht - und dabei läuft die CPU selbst noch default. 

McZonk#3|Core i9-12900K|4,9 GHz + Boost|16c/24t|32 GiB DDR5-6400, CL36, 2T, G2|RX 6900 XT|377,2|259|Link


----------



## gaussmath (31. Dezember 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> DDR5-6400


Wie das? Welches Board hast du, welchen RAM?


----------



## McZonk (31. Dezember 2021)

gaussmath schrieb:


> Wie das? Welches Board hast du, welchen RAM?


Z690 Hero und ADATA mit SK Hynix - mehr gibts sehr zeitnah im Review hier im Forum  (das bootet und läuft übrigens auch noch mit DDR5-6600 semi stabil. Da hab ich aber noch nicht genug Zeit und Mut bzgl. Spannungen für gefunden, respektive andere Prios )


----------



## gaussmath (31. Dezember 2021)

McZonk schrieb:


> das bootet und läuft übrigens auch noch mit DDR5-6600 semi stabil


Semi-stabil ist unstabil.


----------



## blautemple (1. Januar 2022)

McZonk schrieb:


> Zur Stelle! 12900K mit schnellem Ram und in Verbindung mit der 6900 XT herrscht - und dabei läuft die CPU selbst noch default.
> 
> McZonk#3|Core i9-12900K|4,9 GHz + Boost|16c/24t|32 GiB DDR5-6400, CL36, 2T, G2|RX 6900 XT|377,2|259|Link


Und jetzt bitte einmal ohne E-Kerne.


----------



## McZonk (1. Januar 2022)

blautemple schrieb:


> Und jetzt bitte einmal ohne E-Kerne.


Zu Befehl - so langsam wird aber auch die Navi zum Nadelöhr.

McZonk#4|Core i9-12900K|4,9 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6400, CL36, 2T, G2|RX 6900 XT|381,6|265|Link


----------



## blautemple (1. Januar 2022)

McZonk schrieb:


> Zu Befehl - so langsam wird aber auch die Navi zum Nadelöhr.
> 
> McZonk#4|Core i9-12900K|4,9 GHz + Boost|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6400, CL36, 2T, G2|RX 6900 XT|381,6|265|Link


Ah schade, das scheint bei Nvidia mehr zu bringen.

Dann bitte noch mal mit 5,2GHz ^^


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Januar 2022)

Update 
Nach dem BF 2042 Flop dürfte dieser Benchmark noch immer spannend sein


----------



## blautemple (29. Januar 2022)

In den AVG komme ich nicht richtig vorwärts, die P1 sind dafür brutal gut:
blautemple|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR5-6600, CL32, 2T|RTX 3090|366,8|284|Link


----------



## snakeeyes111 (9. Februar 2022)

snakeeyes|Core i9 12900K|5,2GHz|16c/24t|32 GiB DDR5-6800, CL30, 2T|6900xt|447|300|Link

Neues Ramsetting! Mit E-Cores enable rBAR im Treiber off




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. März 2022)

Update
snake, du bist wahnsinnig, 447 Fps?!


----------



## snakeeyes111 (28. März 2022)

Das ist mein daily. Also nicht mal mit der Brechstange. Der Ram skaliert halt richtig gut.


----------



## Woiferl94 (18. April 2022)

Woiferl94|Core i9 12900K|5,3GHz|8C/16T|32 GiB DDR5-6600,CL30, 2T|RTX 3090|355 |273,3|Link


----------



## bisonigor (21. April 2022)

bisonigor|Core i7 12700F|5,25GHz|12c/20t|32 GB DDR5-6500, CL32, 2T|RTX 280TI|356,5|259|Link


----------



## sealx (24. April 2022)

sealx|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D|3,4 GHz + Boost (max 4450)|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4133, CL15, 2T|RX 5700XT|334,5|237,1|Link

Des Grauens GPU limitiert


----------



## Simonnichtyuri (27. April 2022)

simonnichtyuri|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D|3,4 GHz + Boost (max 4450)|8c/16t|16 GiB DDR4-3800, CL15, 1T|RX 6800 REF|359,8|254,5|Link


----------



## PCGH_Dave (13. Juni 2022)

Update


----------



## Darkearth27 (1. August 2022)

Darkearth27|AMD Ryzen 7 5800X3D|3,4 GHz + Boost (max 4450)|8c/16t|32 GiB DDR4-4000, CL15, 1T|RX 6900XT|351,5|251|Link


----------



## snakeeyes111 (29. November 2022)

Geht schon gut der 13er




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snakeeyes111 (30. November 2022)

snakeeyes|Core i9 13900K|5,5GHz/4,3GHz|24c/32t|32 GiB DDR5-8400, CL36, 2T|6900xt|477|330|Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

